# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الأحد 20/12/2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*شيبوب في الخرطوم




*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اليوم 01:38 AM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وصل الخرطوم في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم نجم المريخ شرف الدين شيبوب قادما من جوبا و التي سافر اليها برفقة الهلال للتوقيع في الملكية جوبا و كان اللاعب قد هرب من مقر اقامته لجهة خارج جوبا لحين استكمال اجراءات دخوله الخرطوم مع المريخ 


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

* الرابطة كوستي يصعد شكواه ضد اتحاد الكرة للفيفا
كلف خبراء قانونيين مختصين بالملف
اليوم 05:07 AM
كوستي / محمد محمد عبدون / يعكف هذه الايام عدد من الخبراء القانونيون الذين تم تكليفهم من قبل مجلس إدارة نادي الرابطة لصياغة مذكرة قانونية للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) ، وتتضمن المذكرة حيثيات شكوى النادي في الاجراءات الخاطئة التي تمت خلال الموسم الكروي السوداني الاخير على حد تعبير مسؤولي الفريق ، ويعتقد مسؤولوا الرابطة ان اخطاء كثيرة حدثت في الموسم تسببت في هبوط الفريق للدرجة الاولى خاصة فيما يتعلق بشكوى الفريق في عدم قانوينة مشاركة لاعب المريخ كوستي سابقا والمريخ العاصمي حاليا الوك .
وإقترب الخبراء القانونيون من الانتهاء من صياغة المذكرة القانونية
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صباحك ورد أحمر حبيبنا ماجد
أحلى صباح مع أحلى خبر
جزاك الله خيرا لما تتحفنا به من أخبار طازجة
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
 اخيراً .. اسدال الستار على مسلسل "شييوب" واللاعب يعود الى المريخ
كفر و وتر / الخرطوم / اسدل الستار فجر اليوم الاحد على مسلسل لاعب الفريق الرديف بنادي المريخ شرف شيبوب ، حيث وصل اللاعب فجر اليوم الى مطار الخرطوم برفقة مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ عادل ابوجريشة ، وبوصوله يكون قد انطوى الملف الذي شغل الراي العام خلال الاسبوع الماضي ، حيث سافر اللاعب عبر الهلال الى الجنوب للتوقيع في فريق الملكية ومن ثم العودة بعد 6 شهور الا ان التحركات المريخية العاجلة اعادت اللاعب لكشوفات الفريق مرة ثانية ، حيث تمكن اللاعب من الخروج من جوبا الى نيروبي حيث التقاه ابوجريشة هناك وعادا فجر اليوم للخرطوم .

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*عادل أبوجريشة يترأس بعثة المريخ للقاهرة
يترأس الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي البعثة الحمراء إلى القاهرة دون وجود أي معاون في وقتٍ فضّل فيه أبوجريشة أن يقوم بكل مهام الجهاز الإداري لفريق الكرة نظراً لعدم تعيين مدير كرة في الوقت الراهن وينتظر أبوجريشة وصول المدرب الجديد حتى يتفاكر معه حول كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بالبرنامج الإعدادي والتجارب الإعدادية التي سيخوضها المريخ قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حمدا لله على السلامه
اخيرا نهاية المسلسل الهندى !!
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

صباحك ورد أحمر حبيبنا ماجد
أحلى صباح مع أحلى خبر
جزاك الله خيرا لما تتحفنا به من أخبار طازجة




*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مدربون يتهمون الكاف بعدم الجدية
اكدوا ان رخصه غير معترف بها في الاتحادات الاخرى
اليوم 05:01 AM
كفر ووتر / الخرطوم / اتهم مدربون الاتحاد الافريقي بعدم الجدية خاصة فيما يتعلق بالشهادات التي يصدرها للمدربين الذين يجلسون لكورسات خاصة به مؤكدين ان معظم الشهادات الصادرة من الكاف غير معترف بها من الاتحادات الاخرى وهو ما يضطر اي مدرب جلس لاختبارات الكاف ان يبدأ من الصفر في اي اتحاد اخر سيما الاتحاد الاسيوي ، وقال الكابتن ايهاب مرغني وهو مدرب سوداني مقيم في الامارات : اجتهدنا منذ عام 2009 بان نحصل علي الرخص الافريقية وكنا اول دفعة في السودان نتحصل علي الرخصة الافريقية سي ونحن مجموعة من المدربين العاملين في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة واقيم الكورس في السودان ومن بعدة الرخصة بي والرخصة أ في عام 2012 واضاف : المؤسف جدا عدم وقوف الاتحاد الافريقي معنا في معادلة هذة الرخص لدي الاتحاد الاسيوي وعدم الاعتراف بها ولم نجد اي استجابات من الاتحاد الافريقي لمناشداتنا المتكررة مما حد بنا ان نبداء من نقطة الصفر بالالتحاق بالرخص الاسيوية من البداية وبدانا مرة اخري من السي الاسيوية وهكذا وتساءل ميرغني قائلاً : اذا لايستطيع الاتحاد الافريقي الدفاع عن ر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ماجد على الإبداعات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاروق جبرة يفاجىء المريخ ويتعاقد مع هلال الابيض


تعاقد نادي هلال الابيض رسميا مع المدرب الوطني فارق جبرة ليقود الفريق في الموسم الجديد وتم توقيع العقد رسميا بين النادي ممثلا في الامين العام للنادي سعادة العميد عصام عوض وبحضور رئيس النادي الجنرال دفع الله بشير خوجال ونائبه عمر عبد السيد و ذلك امام المحامي محمد الطيب والعقد مدته عام وسوف يكون برفقه جبرة طاقم كامل حتي مدير الكرة واشاد الجنرال خوجال بالروح الطيبه التي ابداها جبرة وطاقمه المعاون واكد بانهم كمجلس ادارة سوف يقوموا بتهيئه كل الاجواء للجهاز الفني ليقوم بعمله علي الوجه الاكمل ومن جانبه عبر جبره عن سعادته بالتعاقد مع فريق كبير له طموحات كبيره ويملك مجلس ادارة متمكن وشكر كل اهل كردفان الذين سعوا ليكون هذا العقد بين الطرفين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تكشف عن معارضة عنيفة داخل النصر العماني لذهاب لوك للمريخ


كشفت (كورة سودانية) ان هناك معارضة عنيفة داخل نادي النصر العماني لمغادرة مدرب الفريق البلجيكي لوك ايميل النادي وترك تدريب الفريق والاتجاه للعمل مع المريخ السوداني .. حيث تفيد المتابعات ان عدد من اعضاء نادي النصر اكدوا ان المدرب قدم الكثير للفريق خلال فترة وجيزة وهناك فكر تدريبي واضح في مستوي الفريق وقاد النصر لتحقيق العديد من الانتصارات.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*حتي تتضح الرؤية ولا تلتبس الأشياء

قام كوماندوس المريخ بعمليتين معقدتين اطلق علي أولاها عملية الذراع الطويل وبها تم إخراج اللاعب دولة جنوب السودان واطلاق بالونة تمويه ضبابية تشير الي ان اللاعب توجه الي اديس أبابا

واكتملت فصول العملية باستكمال فصول الخطة والتي اطلق عليها الاسم الكودي ( ترجعون ) وهي التي اعادت اللاعب من نيروبي الي الخرطوم مرورا بأديس أبابا رفقة رئيس القطاع الرياضي الاسد ابو جريشة

ولا زال مناديب الكاردينال في جوبا واديس يقبضون في ايديهم الهواء وجوازات وشي من متاع خلف علي الغرف المهجورة

محاضرات فن الادارة وخصوصا إدارة الازمات تنثر مجانا لمن اراد التعلم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخيراً .. اسدال الستار على مسلسل "شييوب" واللاعب يعود الى المريخ 
اخيراً .. اسدال الستار على مسلسل 
من نيروبي للخرطوم
اسدل الستار فجر اليوم الاحد على مسلسل لاعب الفريق الرديف بنادي المريخ شرف شيبوب ، حيث وصل اللاعب فجر اليوم الى مطار الخرطوم برفقة مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ عادل ابوجريشة ، وبوصوله يكون قد انطوى الملف الذي شغل الراي العام خلال الاسبوع الماضي ، حيث سافر اللاعب عبر الهلال الى الجنوب للتوقيع في فريق الملكية ومن ثم العودة بعد 6 شهور الا ان التحركات المريخية العاجلة اعادت اللاعب لكشوفات الفريق مرة ثانية ، حيث تمكن اللاعب من الخروج من جوبا الى نيروبي حيث التقاه ابوجريشة هناك وعادا فجر اليوم للخرطوم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين عام نادي الهلال :ابلغنا كاريكا برفضنا لعرض نادي الوحدة السعودي

قال عماد الطيب المحامي، الأمين العام لنادي الهلال السوداني، أنهم فعليا تلقوا عرضا رسميا من نادي الوحدة السعودي للحصول على خدمات مهاجم فريق كرة القدم مدثر كاريكا، وأن مجلس إدارة النادي قال رأيه في الأمر وابلغ اللاعب، مشيرا في تصريحه إلى الهلال مقبل في موسم 2016 على تحديات كبيرة ويسعى لتحقيقها وتحقيق تطلعات جماهير الفريق العريضة خاصة بعد ما عمل المجلس بقوة خلال فترة التعاقدات الشتوية على تقوية صفوف الفريق بشكل أفضل من الموسم الماضي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني‏.

عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا رقم 9 برئاسة المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس مجلس الادارة بحضور نائب الرئيس اللواء مدني الحارث والامين العام العميد حقوقي د.عامر عبدالرحمن , وامين المال السيد الرشيد الطاهر حمد وذلك بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب التنفيذي .
- استمع المجلس الى تقرير عن سير العضوية , واشاد بالاقبال الجماهيري على التسجيل فى العضوية , وناشد المجلس جماهير المريخ فى تسجيل العضوية .
- استمع المجلس الى التقرير المقدم من قطاع المنشاءات , واجاز الاقتراح المقدم من المهندس حسن الوسيلة بشأن مراجعة العقود .
- اجازة برنامج المهرجان الرياضي المقرر قيامه يوم الاثنين 21 – ديسمبر باستاد المريخ
- الالتزام بخطة الاعداد المجازة من المجلس فى الاجتماع السابق والمقدمة من القطاع الرياضي باقامة المعسكر فى القاهرة واثيوبيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني‏.

عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا رقم 9 برئاسة المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس مجلس الادارة بحضور نائب الرئيس اللواء مدني الحارث والامين العام العميد حقوقي د.عامر عبدالرحمن , وامين المال السيد الرشيد الطاهر حمد وذلك بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب التنفيذي .
- استمع المجلس الى تقرير عن سير العضوية , واشاد بالاقبال الجماهيري على التسجيل فى العضوية , وناشد المجلس جماهير المريخ فى تسجيل العضوية .
- استمع المجلس الى التقرير المقدم من قطاع المنشاءات , واجاز الاقتراح المقدم من المهندس حسن الوسيلة بشأن مراجعة العقود .
- اجازة برنامج المهرجان الرياضي المقرر قيامه يوم الاثنين 21 – ديسمبر باستاد المريخ
- الالتزام بخطة الاعداد المجازة من المجلس فى الاجتماع السابق والمقدمة من القطاع الرياضي باقامة المعسكر فى القاهرة واثيوبيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
إرتفاع أسعار الكسكتات

* نعلم رغبة جمهور المريخ العظيم في معرفة أخبار النجم شيبوب ونقول لهم إن شيبوب في الحفظ والرعاية وهو موجود مع أهل المريخ.
* ونقول لكل من يشكك من أهل الوصيف في أن شيبوب ليس بطرف المريخ نقول له أين شيبوب كواي القلوب؟.
* نقول لجمهور المريخ (نوم قفا) الوضع مستتب والأمور تمضي كما تريدون دون عراقيل.
* رجال المريخ داخل وخارج السودان يقومون بالواجب وزيادة لأجل تأمين وصول اللاعب للخرطوم سليماً معافى من أي أذى.
* ولكن الشيء الوحيد الذي سنتحسر عليه هو جوازه الذي لحق بجواز الوك وحقيبة ملابسه التي ستظل ذكرى عطرة وجميلة في عاصمة الجنوب الحبيب.
* نحب الجنوب لله لأنه إرتبط لدينا كمريخاب بمواقف عظيمة وجليلة مثل معركة ألوك والآن معركة شيبوب المحبوب.
* الجنوب منطقة شبه مقفولة للمريخاب وهذه حقيقة لا تحتمل أي مزايدة ويكفي الرهبة التي هزت المدينة ونادي الملكية تحديداً من مريخاب جوبا عند وصول شيبوب إلى هناك حيث رفضوا أن يكون ناديهم مطية لأهل الوصيف.
* نعود ونقول إن معركة شيبوب أكدت أن أهل الهلال لا يملكون القدرة على مقارعة المريخ في معارك التسجيلات ورغم ذلك (يتشلاقون) كما قال الرشيد.
* وشلاقة أهل الوصيف دوماً ما تأتي بالخير الوفير على أهل المريخ ولذلك لابد من شكرهم بلا حدود خاصة السيد أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال والذي نناشد أهل المريخ بتكريمه التكريم اللائق.
* وتكريم كردنة واجب على كل أهل المريخ ولابد من مشاركة الجميع.. فالسيد كردنة عزيز علينا بما قدمه لنا من خدمات ولذلك لابد من رد الدين لهذا الرئيس النادر.
* بجانب كردنة لابد من تكريم مستشاري كردنة وهم يتحفوننا بتقديم نصائح ممتعة ومن نوع خاص لكردنة الذي لا يتردد في التنفيذ حتى ظن البعض أن مستشاري كردنة مريخاب مزروعين.
* لابد أن تكون الفقرة الرئيسية في المهرجان المقبل تكريم كردنة وبحضور الوك وشيبوب ولابد من أنصار الأحمر الوهاج إرتداء الكسكتات كما إقترح الأخ البانكر عماد من البنك الفرنسي بسوق ليبيا.
* يعني الإستاد كلو عايزنو كسكتات زي كسكتة كردنة تقديراً لجهود هذا الرجل.. يعني سوق الكسكتات حا يولع نار ويلحق الدولار.
* إنتهت حكاية شيبوب بعد رحلة جميلة ورائعة لجوبا الحبيبة لكل المريخاب وإستعصى على أهل الوصيف الوصول للاعب الذي هرب منهم ليؤكد قاعدة أن حرب التسجيلات نهايتها معروفة لصالح المريخ العظيم فقط.
* نستغرب لتهور أهل الوصيف ودخولهم في معركة تسجيلات مع الزعيم العظيم خارج السودان.
* أهل الوصيف ظلوا يحققون الفشل في حرب التسجيلات الداخلية فكيف يحققون النجاح خارج الحدود.؟
* ومن يفشل داخل بلاده لا يمكن أن يحقق النجاح خارجها وهذه تنطبق على أهل الوصيف.
* من قبل فشلوا في قيد أسامة أم دوم وهو داخل الخرطوم كما فشلوا في قيده وهو خارج البلاد حينما تم تسفيره إلى العاصمة الأوغندية كمبالا.
* إنتهت الحدودتة.. وكواي القلوب قال ليكم جهزوا الحبوب؟.
توقيعات متفرقة
* قدرة المريخ على هزيمة الوصيف في معارك التسجيلات أصبحت أشهر من الصفر الدولي للوصيف نفسه وحتى أصغر مشجع مريخي يمكن أن يحقق الفوز على الوصيف في حرب التسجيلات.
* قهر المريخ للوصيف أسهل من (شربة موية) وكل شباب المريخ أصبحوا متخصصين في قهر الوصيف في التسجيلات وفي المعركة المقبلة سندفع بالمشجع لِب ونحن على ثقة ويقين بأنه سيقهر الوصيف وبالقاضية.
* في المعركة المقبلة سنُريح شباب القروبات وسنمنح الفرصة للرديف بقيادة لِب.. فمقارعة الوصيف لا تحتاج إلى تعب زائد.
* لكن بيني وبينكم خايفين لب ما يوافق يخش مع أهل الوصيف في معركة تسجيلات لأنهم ما قدر المقام ولِب.
* مشجع المريخ المعروف عبد الوكيل عثمان حينما طلبنا منه خوض المعركة المقبلة غضب غضباً شديدًا وقال إن الطلب يعني عدم إحترامه وتقدير قدراته الإدارية ولا يمكن أن يقبل بمواجهة أهل الوصيف في معركة معروفة النتائج سلفاً وطلب عبد الوكيل إعتذار رسمي منا كما شدد على عدم تكرار الطلب على أن يتم تحويله لأصغر عضو قروب.
* وبدورنا نعتذر للأخ عبد الوكيل عثمان ونقول له سندخرك للكبيرة يا وكيل.
* لا ندري ماذا سيكتب إعلام الوصيف غداً عن معركة شيبوب فهل سيمارس خداع جمهوره بأن اللاعب بحوزة مقبول أم سيعلن إستسلامه الكامل ويعترف بالهزيمة المذلة لهم بواسطة أهل المريخ.
* إعلام الوصيف ظل يتبجح بإنتصار وهمي على المريخ ويمارس كل أشكال المكابرة في قضية شيبوب وغداً ستسقط كل الأقنعة وسيكتشف جمهور الوصيف المسكين أن إعلامه كان يمارس عليه لعبة الخداع والتخدير وهو يجزم بأن اللاعب بحوزتهم.
* لا ندري سبباً واحداً يجعل سفارتنا بجوبا تتفرج على مواطن سوداني وهو أحد رعاياها ومسئولية أمنه وسلامته تقع على عاتقهم كسفارة ولا ندري ماذا سيكون موقفهم كجهة دبلوماسية مسئولة حال حدث لشيبوب أي مكروه.
* كنا نتوقع من سفارتنا بجوبا التحرك الفوري لحماية اللاعب وإستخراج وثيقة سفر وإحضاره للخرطوم على جناح السرعة ولكن لا ندري سبباً لعدم تحرك السفارة.
* إنتهت حكاية شيبوب ووصلت نهايتها وننصح أهل الوصيف بعدم الدخول في معركة أخرى.
* خلاص شطبنا يا فطومة.
* إتشيببي.
*

----------


## سامرين

*للمرة الثانيه يتخلي فاروق جبرة عن المريخ لو تاني اهل المريخ لجأوا لجبرة يبقي جد بهينوا في النادي
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا جزيلا للاح الكريم ماجد علي صحافة اليوم بارك الله فيك يا صفوة يا اصلي
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*لابد ان نعذر جبرة لاسباب عديدة  منها الوضع المعيشي والمسئوليات والجدية في العمل وتلكا اللجنة
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*جبرة شايف انه مدرب كبير يمكن يكون اكبر من المدرب الجايبه المريخ عشان كده عدم التعاقد معه جنب المريخ المشاكل يا خوان مافي مدرب عام عنده صلاحيات المدرب العام بنفذ برنامج المدير الفني لذلك افتكر خالد مناسب للمدرب العام
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
الهلال (يتأقزم) في عهد الكاردينال!!

[ لا ادري لماذا يصر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ علي اختيار (القاهرة) وجهة للمعسكر الاعدادي رغم برودة الاجواء التي لا تساعد في نجاح المعسكر ولا اعلم لماذا لم يتم اختيار العاصمة الاثيوبية (اديس ابابا) مقرا للمعسكر خاصة وان المرحلة الاولي من الاعداد تتطلب اكتساب اللياقة البدنية حيث تعتبر (اديس) الافضل من بين كافة المدن لتحقيق هذا الهدف!

[الاجواء الباردة لا تساعد اللاعبين في تنفيذ المطلوب منهم فهل تم التشاور مع المدير الفني الجديد في هذا الصدد بل هل وافق البلجيكي علي تدريب الفريق في ظل ما يتواتر من انباء تشير لعدم قيامه بفسخ تعاقده مع النصر العماني!

[مجلس ادارة المريخ يهدر الكثير من الوقت في اشياء يمكن وصفها بالانصرافية ويغض الطرف عن حسم ملفات لا تقبل التاخير!

[اعلن المجلس من قبل موعد وصول المدرب يوم الخميس الماضي ثم عدّل الموعد الي بعد غد الاثنين لكن ما نتابعه من مواصلة البلجيكي لعمله بنادي النصر العماني واشرافه علي مباريات الفريق في الدوري يجعل الخوف يتسرب الي دواخلنا خشية عدم اكتمال الصفقة !

[الواضح ان امر المدير الفني لم يتم حسمه بصورة رسمية وبالتالي فان الكابتن فاروق جبرة ربما يقود الاحمر من المنطقة الفنية طوال الفترة المتبقية من عمر لجنة التسيير !

[اذا تعثرت مساعي التعاقد مع البلجيكي (لوك ايميل) فان جبرة قادر علي القيام بمهمة الاشراف علي تدريب الفريق منفردا او بمعاونة مدرب مساعد!

[مطلوب التعامل مع هذا الملف بالسرعة والوضوح المطلوبين حتي لا يتاثر اعداد الفريق وقبل ذلك لابد من مراجعة وجهة المعسكر الخارجي حتي لا تكون فترة الاعداد بالقاهرة عبارة عن (سياحة)!

[عزيزي (ونسي) راجعوا قراراتكم ولا نقول تراجعوا!

مشهد اول

[ تصريحات رئيس نادي الهلال من خلال احتفال ناديه مساء امس الاول باللاعبين الجدد والتي تحمل اشارة بامكانية العودة للانسحاب من الممتاز تشير تلك التصريحات لعدم قناعة الكاردينال بما تم الاتفاق عليه داخل مبارني القصر الجمهوري لانهاء الازمة التي شغلت الراي العام!

[الكاردينال لا يزال مصرا علي اطلاق التصريحات المستفزة في محاولة منه لجر الاخرين لازمة جديدة !

[من يخبر الكاردينال ان الهلال (تاقزم) في عهده وصار يخسر داخل وخارج الملعب!

[من يلفت نظر رئيس نادي الهلال ان المال وحده غير كاف لصنع النجاح!

مشهد اخير

[اكملت ولاية شمال كردفان تجهيزاتها لاستقبال الدورة المدرسية القومية والمحدد لانطلاقتها الثالث من يناير القادم!

[والي شمال كردفان اظهر اهتماما متعاظما بالبنية التحتية المتمثلة في الملاعب والتي ظهرت في ابهي صورة!

[برافو ولاية شمال كردفان.


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*ل




			
				لمرة الثانيه يتخلي فاروق جبرة عن المريخ لو تاني اهل المريخ لجأوا لجبرة يبقي جد بهينوا في النادي
			
		


 عجب  والله أي مدرب يتمنى يمسك الزعيم وهو يلف ويدور ويضع الشروط .عموما خطوة كويسة صرف النظر عنه .وزمان قلنا مازدا انسب واحد مع الخواجة  لعدة اسباب ومنها عامل اللغة والتأهيل ..وهو شكله كان منتظر خطوة من ادارة المريخ بس لما ضربو طناش رجع للمنتخب ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى :

✯ شيبوب في الخرطوم فجرا بالاثيوبيه.. والصدي تصطاده في مطار اديس برفقة ابوجريشه .
✯ مجلس الهلال يفجر ازمة كبري ويحرم كاريكا من عرض سعودي مميز ويصيب اللاعب بالاحباط .
✯ النيجيري سوني يصل الخرطوم بالقطرية للمشاركة في مهرجان المريخ .
✯ جبرة يتعاقد رسميا مع هلال الابيض .
✯ المريخ يقدم شيبوب لجماهيرة في الاحتفاليه الكبري .
✯ النصري واحمد الصادق وافراح يمدحون بالغناء .


عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :

شيبوب يعود من الجنوب.. الزعيم تروي القصة الحقيقية للدغة الكوبرا الاستوائية .
✯ الوالي يستأجر طائرة تجارية ويحسم مخاطر الخروج لمكالمة هاتفية .
✯ القاطرة سوني يصل اليوم وارهاصات بالتمديد للجنة التسيير المريخيه .
✯ جبرة يتعاقد مع هلال التبلدي .
✯ محي الدين عبدالتام : سنقدم البلجيكي مدربا للاحمر في يوم المهرجان .
✯ مفاجئات مدوية باجتماع لجنة التسيير.


عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :

✯ شيبوب يعود للمحبوب.. محمولا جوا .
✯ ابوجريشه يلتقي اللاعب بنيروبي يصطحبه لاديس ابابا ويصلا الخرطوم بعد رحله مكوكيه .
✯ بايرن يعتذر عن مواجهة الاحمر بالدوحة .
✯ رابطة قطر تحصل علي موافقة زينت الروسي .
✯ فاروق جبرة يطالب بالتعاقد مع طاقم كامل ومدير كرة… ومجلس المريخ يصرف النظر عنه .
✯ امين خزينة المريخ : لانعاني ماليا .
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يتوقع أن يصل النيجيري سوني المهاجم الذي كان مرشحاً للتعاقد مع الأحمر في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية إلى الخرطوم اليوم على متن طائرة الخطوط القطرية بمبادرة من القطب المريخي آدم عبد الله سوداكال للمشاركة في الاحتفالية الكبرى التي سيقيمها المريخ بإستاده لتكريم نجومه الذين حققوا ثنائية الممتاز والكأس مع تقديم النجوم الجدد الذين زيّنوا كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية إلى جانب الجهاز الفني الجديد وسيشارك سوني في التقسيمة التي ستكون ضمن فقرات المهرجان ويوقّع عقداً مبدئياً مع المريخ تمهيداً للتعاقد الرسمي مع الأحمر في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في مايو حيث كان المريخ يرغب بشدة في التعاقد مع سوني في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية بيد أن تأخر وصول اللاعب للخرطوم أدى إلى تأجيل تلك الخطوة إلى مايو، وتكفل آدم سوداكال بكل منصرفات وصول سوني للخرطوم حيث يتوقع أن يشارك سوني في التقسيمة حتى تقف الجماهير الحمراء على المستوى الحقيقي لهذا اللاعب الذي تتحدث سيرته الذاتية عن مهاجم من طراز فريد يستطيع أن يقدم الكثير لأي فريق يتعاقد معه.


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*نفى الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني الجديد لهلال الأبيض أن يكون تراجع عن اتفاقه السابق مع نادي المريخ لتولي مهمة المدرب العام للفريق إلى جانب البلجيكي لوك ايميل وقال إنه أكد لادارة المريخ أن هناك اتفاق سابق له مع ادارة هلال الأبيض قبل أن يدخل المريخ في مفاوضات معه مشيراً إلى أنه أبلغ إدارة المريخ بأخذ الإذن من إدارة هلال التبلدي اذا كانت حريصة على التعاقد معه مفيداً في الوقت نفسه بأن المريخ فريق كبير ولا يمكن أن يتوقف على فاروق جبرة على صعيد التدريب متمنياً أن يوفق في مشواره التدريبي الجديد مع هلال الابيض في الفترة المقبلة.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) عن الاسباب الحقيقية لتأجيل وصول لاعب المريخ شرف شيبوب للخرطوم عقب تهريبه من جوبا الي دولة افريقية مجاورة .. وقد تابعت (كورة سودانية) كافة تفاصيل القضية المثيرة حيث تم تهريب اللاعب الي العاصمة الكينية نيروبي بواسطة وفد المريخ وعدد من مريخاب دولة الجنوب .. وكان من المفترض أن يصل اللاعب يوم أمس السبت إلا ان سفر الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة لتأمين وصوله للخرطوم بالاضافة لتأجير الطائرة الخاصة بإيعاز من جمال الوالي رئيس النادي السابق تسبب في تأجيل وصوله من الأمس الي فجر اليوم حيث وصل اللاعب برفقة ابوجريشة الي الخرطوم.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أخيراً انتهت الازمة التي نشبت مؤخراً بين ناديي الهلال والمريخ من جهة ونادي الملكية جوبا من جهة أخرى وكان بطلها الأول لاعب رديف المريخ شرف شيبوب بعد أن كان الهلال يرغب في ضمه لصفوفه مستفيداً من تسجيل اللاعب كهاوٍ في المريخ حيث قام الهلال بتسفير اللاعب إلى جوبا من أجل توقيعه في كشوفات الملكية كلاعب محترف تمهيداً لانتقاله للكشوفات الزرقاء في مايو المقبل الا أن التدخل القوي والمتأخر من جانب المريخ حرم الهلال من إكمال الصفقة حيث تكللت مجهودات المريخ بعد معاناة كبيرة في إعادة اللاعب للخرطوم فجر اليوم عن طريق أديس أبابا بعد مطاردات في جوبا من المقبول مدير أعمال أشرف الكاردينال رئيس الهلال في جوبا الذي كان يرغب بشدة من أجل الوصول للاعب حتى يوقع في كشوفات الملكية جوبا، وبوصول اللاعب للخرطوم فجر اليوم فستكون الأزمة التي شغلت الوسط الرياضي اسبوعاً كاملاً قد انتهت خاصة بعد أن قنع الهلال من التعاقد مع اللاعب واسترد الأموال الدولارية التي دفعها له نظير التعاقد معه في فترة التسجيلات المقبلة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
قال كمال دحية مدير إستاد المريخ إنهم سيغلقون الاستاد عقب نهاية الاحتفال الذي سيقيمه النادي غداً بإستاده للاستفادة من فترة توجّه فريق كرة القدم لمعسكر خارجي طويل المدى بالقاهرة وأديس أبابا في القيام بعمليات صيانة كبيرة بإستاد المريخ من أجل تجهيز القلعة الحمراء بالشكل المطلوب لتستقبل المباريات الأفريقية والمحلية في الموسم الجديد متوقعاً أن يبدأ العمل في تجهيز الإستاد بالتنسيق مع قطاع المنشآت عقب سفر فريق الكرة مباشرةً.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياحلوين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

* ليستر سيتي يحتفل بالكريسماس وهو على عرش البريميرليج
* نوريتش سيتي يفاجئ مانشستر يونايتد على ملعبه في البريميرليج
* أستون فيلا يجبر نيوكاسل على التعادل الإيجابي في البريميرليج
* فالنسيا يواصل مسيرة التعادلات أمام خيتافي في الليغا
* دي ماريا يقود سان جيرمان لسحق كان في الدوري الفرنسي
* بايرن مونيخ يحقق المطلوب أمام هانوفر ودورتموند يسقط أمام كولن
* كايسيدو يتألق ويقود إسبانيول للفوز على لاس بالماس
* التعادل السلبي يخيم على دربي إشبيلية وريال بيتيس
* إمبولي يسقط بولونيا على ملعبه في الدوري الإيطالي
* إمبولي يسقط بولونيا على ملعبه في الدوري الإيطالي
* ضيق الخناق على أياكس والكمار يفلت من كمين أوتريخت
* الكمار يفلت من الهزيمة أمام أوتريخت في الدوري الهولندي
* رسميا: هيدينك يخلف مورينيو في تدريب تشيلسي
* أياكس يحبط مخطط نابولي لضم لاعبه المتألق كلاسين
* مورينيو ينتظر مكالمة بيريز للعودة إلى ريال مدريد
* جماهير نوريتش تسخر من فان غال في ملعب مانشستر يونايتد
* بليند لجماهير مانشستر يونايتد: لا تتخلوا عنا
* ماتا يقدم اعتذاره لجماهير مانشستر يونايتد
* مغامرة إيفرا في الكالتشيو تقترب من نهايتها مع يوفنتوس
* بينيتيز ينفي تعرضه للضغط عن مستقبله مع ريال مدريد
* بينيتيز: زيدان يمر في مرحلة التطور كمدرب
* فالكاو يستعد لحزم حقائبه والعودة إلى فرنسا
* مدرب ميلان يؤكد: صفقة سوسو شبه منتهية
* جالياني: الفوز على سامبدوريا سيكون نقطة تحول إيجابية للميلان
* مورينيو يؤكد: لن أخذ قسطا من الراحة .. صفحة الهلال
* ريال مدريد يمنح خينتو منصب الرئيس الفخري خلفاً لدي ستيفانو
* تشيتشاريتو: لا أهتم بأن أكون هداف البوندسليغا
* أنيستا يتمنى مشاركة ميسي أمام ريفر بليت في نهائي مونديال الأندية
* مولر: نريد الفوز بكل الالقاب بغض النظر عن بقاء جوارديولا
* تيري: مورينيو في قلوبنا.. واتفهم غضب الجماهير
* انريكي: حظوظ برشلونة وريفر بليت متساوية
* مولودية وهران وشبيبة القبائل يودعان كأس الجزائر
* ثنائية مبخوت تقود الجزيرة لتخطي الإمارات بسهولة
* النصر يكتسح الشعب ويتساوى مع الأهلي بالدوري الاماراتي
* الشباب يصدم النصر بهدف دون رد في الدوري السعودي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ كأس العالم للأندية 2015 - النهائي :

• برشلونة - أسبانيا (-- : --) ريفر بليت - الأرجنتين
الساعة: 13:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 1

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 17 :

• واتفورد (-- : --) ليفربول
الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

• سوانزي سيتي (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد
الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 2

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 16 :

• ريال مدريد (-- : --) رايو فاليكانو
الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

• ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) فياريال
الساعة: 20:15 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 7

• مالاجا (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد
الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 17 :

• كاربي (-- : --) يوفنتوس
الساعة: 14:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

• روما (-- : --) جنوى
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

• سامبدوريا (-- : --) باليرمو
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

• فروسينوني (-- : --) ميلان
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

• إنتر ميلان (-- : --) لاتسيو
الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 4

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 17 :

• هيرتا برلين (-- : --) ماينز
الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 5

• مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) دارم شتات
الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 5

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 19 :

• أجاكسيو (-- : --) ليون
الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

• بوردو (-- : --) مارسيليا
الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 13 :

• الفتح (-- : --) الأهلي
الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: MBC SPORTS 1

• الاتحاد (-- : --) التعاون
الساعة: 20:15 .. القناة: MBC SPORTS 1

=====

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 17 :

• ساوثهامتون (0 : 2) توتنهام
• مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 2) نوريتش سيتي
• تشيلسي (3 : 1) سندرلاند
• إيفرتون (2 : 3) ليستر سيتي
• نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 1) أستون فيلا

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 16 :

• فالنسيا (2 : 2) خيتافي
• إسبانيول (1 : 0) لاس بالماس
• ريال بيتيس (0 : 0) إشبيلية

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 17 :

• بولونيا (2 : 3) إمبولي

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 17 :

• كولن (2 : 1) بوروسيا دورتموند
• هانوفر (0 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 19 :

• كان (0 : 3) باريس سان جيرمان
• تروا (0 : 0) موناكو

..................................................  ...........

◄ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 13 :

• الفيصلي (0 : 1) الهلال
• الشباب (1 : 0) النصر

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو المريخ في إفادات مثيرة عن موسم 2016


المدينة: أنا بخير تجاوزت أزمة الحادث والموسم القادم مبشر بإذن الله

الوك: لست انفعاليا.. (بارد داخل الميدان) وقادر على وضع بصمتي

راجي عبد العاطي: المجلس لم يقصر معنا وجاهزون للموسم الجديد

النعسان: التنافس سيكون كبيراً داخل الملعب.. ورغم ذلك ساقتحم التشكيلة

حوار: عوض العبيد

انتهزت (الصيحة) فرصة تواجدها في المكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم 2 مساء أمس الأول حيث تجمع لاعبو المريخ مع القطاع الرياضي لمناقشة العديد من الأمور المتعلقة بالإعداد للموسم القادم، واستطلعت آراء عدد من لاعبي المريخ عن الموسم القادم وكيف سيكون شكل الفريق بعد الإضافات التي حدثت وتغيير المدرب الفرنسي فجاءت آراؤهم متقاربة وتدعو للتفاؤل بموسم مريخي متميز على صعيد البطولات المحلية والقارية، وسنكتفي في هذه الجزئية بطرح عدد من آراء اللاعبين باعتبار أن المسؤولية تقع على عاتقهم وهم نجوم الفريق الذين ينتظر منهم الجمهور الفوز بجميع البطولات المطروحة.

المدينة:

أنا بخير وتجاوزت أزمة الحادث
قال مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة إن ملامح بداية الموسم القادم مبشرة جدا والحمد لله بعد المجهودات الكبيرة التي قام بها مجلس الإدارة بإعادة قيد اللاعبين أمير كمال وراجي ومصعب عمر، وإضافة عناصر جديدة أمثال المحترف الحسن والمهاجم خالد النعسان، وأكد المدينة لـ(الصيحة) أنه تجاوز الآثار المعنوية السالبة للحادث الذي تعرض له مؤخراً، مبينا أنه بخير وجاهز تماما للموسم القادم، ووعد المدينة جماهير المريخ بتقديم كل ما عنده في الموسم القادم وقيادة الأحمر لمنصات التتويج القارية والمحلية، وأوضح أن خروج المريخ من دور الأربعة في الموسم الماضي كان بمثابة الصدمة للجميع، مؤكدا عزمهم على تعويض الجماهير المريخية في قادم الجولات.

راجي عبد العاطي:

المجلس لم يقصر وجاهزون للموسم الجديد
أبان قائد المريخ، راجي عبد العاطي، أن فوز المريخ ببطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان في الموسم الحالي سيكون له الأثر المعنوي الجيد علي فريق الكرة في الموسم القادم، وأضاف (سنحسم كل الألقاب في الموسم 2016)، ونعد الجمهور بتقديم كل الممكن وبعض المستحيل)، وقدم راجي شكره لمجلس المريخ الحالي بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسي الذي اجتهد مع اللاعبين، وعمل على إنجاز كل الملفات المطلوبة واختتم راجي حديثه بقوله إن الموسم القادم سيكون موسم المريخ بإذن الله).

النعسان:

قادر على اقتحام التشكيلة
أكد مهاجم المريخ الجديد خالد النعسان، أنه ينتظر بفارغ الصبر بداية الموسم القادم حتى يعانق الجماهير المريخية التي وقفت بجانبه وشجعته لحظة توقيعه في الكشوفات الحمراء، وأضاف بأنه يعلم أن المنافسة ستكون صعبة في وجود المهاجمين بكري المدينة وعنكبة وعبده جابر، مؤكدا أنه سيجتهد حتى يقتحم التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ في الموسم القادم، خاصةً أن التنافس سيكون داخل الملعب، وفي النهاية لكل مجتهد نصيب، واختتم حديثه “للصيحة” بقوله: (اتمنى أن أوفق في تقديم مستوى يُرضي تطلعات جمهور المريخ العظيم).

الوك:

لست انفعاليا وقادر على وضع بصمتي!
دافع نجم التسجيلات المريخية الوك مكيج عن نفسه ونفى استجابته لاستفزازات الخصوم في المباريات، وأضاف بأنه سيكون حريصا على تقديم مستوى مميزاً مع الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم القادم حتى يرد للجماهير الحمراء الكثير من الجميل الذي يحفظه لها، وهي التي وقفت معه قبل وبعد تسجيله في الكشوفات، واستبعد مكيج أن تكون للضجة التي صاحبت تسجيله آثار سالبة على مسيرته مع الأحمر، مؤكدا أنه لاعب محترف ويعرف أن كرة القدم هي مهنته، وقال إن البطاقة الحمراء التي تعرض لها في مباراة منتخب جنوب السودان وموزمبيق الأخيرة كانت بسبب الإرهاق الكبير الذي تعرض له في المباراة وبسبب غضبه من الطريقة التي لعب بها مدرب الفريق، ونفى الوك أن يكون من نوعية اللاعبين الذين يستجيبون للاستفزاز، مشيراً إلى أنه يتعامل ببرود داخل الملعب، داعيا الجماهير المريخية إلى الوقفة مع اللاعبين وراهن الوك في ختام حديثه على قدرته على وضع بصمته مع الأحمر في الموسم القادم.
الصيحة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
حسن الجواز

طبعا المريخ كان اولا وانفصل عنه الهلال

والخرطوم كانت اولا وانفصلت عنها جوبا

وبقي بعد ذلك حسن الجوار

تجوط حبة في العرضة او ابيي وينجح الناس لحسن الجوار

العرضة جنوب تغني للعرضة شمال احلى جارة

وجوبا تغني للخرطوم. ما بينا جيرة وعشرة

حسن الجوار هو ديدن التعايش السلمي

الامور ماشة بحسن الجوار ده مع حسن الحوار

لحدي ما المقبول مسك الجواز

بقى في حسن جواز

والرمية دي كووووولها. لنتحدث عن شيبوب

والكاردينال المغلوب

خلوه يلبس الكسكتة ويجي يحضر الحصة

حصة تاريخ عن النصر الاداري في المريخ وللمريخ

حصة جغرافيا وشراب الموية الصافية والدافية

حصة العلوم عن كيف يوصل تيار من جوبا للخرطوم

حصة حساب عن كيف نضرب الارهاب ونطرح الاعجاب ونزيد الاحباب ونطلع بالواحد الصحيح

حصة لغة عربية وبلاغة اهل المريخ جناس وحراس والتورية

جواز المقبول باطل

مقبولة محاولاتكم المبشرة

يرجى منهم والله

كرت وعقد وجواز

هو ما خرج به الهلال من التسجيلات

مثل قصة الزول القال لاصحابه مشيت الحرب وقطعت اصبع زول قالوا ليه لا ما كتلتو قال ليهم اصلا هو كان ميت

الكاردينال يلبس البرنيطة ويكتر الزيطة

يلبس الطربوش ويخسر القروش

لاعب محمول جوا ما قدروا عليه

يقدروا علي بطولة

قليل من التعقل

شيبوب صاحب عنتر

ومعلقة المريخ بن شداد هي المقرر علي الدماعة

اي واحد ما حافظ يسلم جوازو للمقبول

ضاع شيبوب عليهم وضاع عطر المريخ

معلقة المريخ بن شداد تبدأ ب

هل غادر كردنة من متردم

ام هل سجلت شرف بتوهم

يا دار فطومة بالزريبة تكلمي

واكتبي دار الاسياخ ولملمي

لابد ان يكون موضوع شيبوب ده درس

لكن ممكن الهلال يسجل شيبون

حاكم عنده اسم للتمويه

جوبا ياي

يا

مسافر جوبا

اعمل حساب جوازك

غايتو يا جمال انت وجع الهلال

مش كفاية جمال الثعلب زمان دخلها في مرمى الهلال

يعني اي جمال يجيب في الهلال قون

ويغلب الهلال

الكاردنال خاض سباق مع جمال الوالي

جمال الوالي نعته رئيس المريخ (السابق)

ضاااامن

ياربي الليلة حا نقرأ شنو

انا ما عارف كيف ينافس المقبول زول الامتياز

وللمريخ جنود يعملون بحب وفداء

بحب اول بعشق وجوي ووله وهيام

همهم نصر المريخ مش فلاشات الكاميرات

لكن صورة شيبوب مع الكاردينال دي نحن ما بنخليها تمر ساي كده

يتصور مع ولدنا ليه

يتصور مع اولادنا لييييه

اوع يتصور مع …. ولدنا

دي حاتكون ضربة عصيبة وصعيبة

الغريبة طبق المل (كية) اذاهم شديد

اوع يحملوا اسامة عطا المنان المسئولية برضو

فاطنة قالوا تغني

خلوا الملامة علي

سيبو الملامة علي

بدون جواز لخالد عز الدين

جواز كل يوم

الجواز الازرق

بكرة عاملين لقيمات بمتاسبة عودة شيبوب

مقرمشة

و

انا ما عارف الناس دي ما بتوب ليه

او تمد الكراع على قدر اللحاف

شلاقة غريبة خلاص

البصيرة ام حمد عادت من جديد لكن كصحيفة

تشير للكاردينال بالغريب من الرأي فما مشى جاي لا جاي

وفلت منه جنا الباباي

واشر لهم شيبوب بالباي باي

و

كردنة قاعد ساي

…

اسمع لي تاني رأي معتصم مسعود

…..

اظن ان الرد سيكون باعادة البرنس لاعبا على الاقل هو لاعب المريخ السابق

استغفر الله السابق جمال الوالي

.

نقطة جواز جديد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاروق جبرة: لم اتراجع عن اتفاقي مع المريخ بتوقيعي لهلال الأبيض


نفى الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني الجديد لهلال الأبيض أن يكون تراجع عن اتفاقه السابق مع نادي المريخ لتولي مهمة المدرب العام للفريق إلى جانب البلجيكي لوك ايميل وقال إنه أكد لادارة المريخ أن هناك اتفاق سابق له مع ادارة هلال الأبيض قبل أن يدخل المريخ في مفاوضات معه مشيراً إلى أنه أبلغ إدارة المريخ بأخذ الإذن من إدارة هلال التبلدي اذا كانت حريصة على التعاقد معه مفيداً في الوقت نفسه بأن المريخ فريق كبير ولا يمكن أن يتوقف على فاروق جبرة على صعيد التدريب متمنياً أن يوفق في مشواره التدريبي الجديد مع هلال الابيض في الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يغلق إستاده عقب المهرجان مباشرةً للقيام بعمليات صيانة وإصلاح


قال كمال دحية مدير إستاد المريخ إنهم سيغلقون الاستاد عقب نهاية الاحتفال الذي سيقيمه النادي غداً بإستاده للاستفادة من فترة توجّه فريق كرة القدم لمعسكر خارجي طويل المدى بالقاهرة وأديس أبابا في القيام بعمليات صيانة كبيرة بإستاد المريخ من أجل تجهيز القلعة الحمراء بالشكل المطلوب لتستقبل المباريات الأفريقية والمحلية في الموسم الجديد متوقعاً أن يبدأ العمل في تجهيز الإستاد بالتنسيق مع قطاع المنشآت عقب سفر فريق الكرة مباشرةً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري سوني في الخرطوم يصل الخرطوم ويشارك في مهرجان المريخ غداً


يتوقع أن يصل النيجيري سوني المهاجم الذي كان مرشحاً للتعاقد مع الأحمر في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية إلى الخرطوم اليوم على متن طائرة الخطوط القطرية بمبادرة من القطب المريخي آدم عبد الله سوداكال للمشاركة في الاحتفالية الكبرى التي سيقيمها المريخ بإستاده لتكريم نجومه الذين حققوا ثنائية الممتاز والكأس مع تقديم النجوم الجدد الذين زيّنوا كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية إلى جانب الجهاز الفني الجديد وسيشارك سوني في التقسيمة التي ستكون ضمن فقرات المهرجان ويوقّع عقداً مبدئياً مع المريخ تمهيداً للتعاقد الرسمي مع الأحمر في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في مايو حيث كان المريخ يرغب بشدة في التعاقد مع سوني في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية بيد أن تأخر وصول اللاعب للخرطوم أدى إلى تأجيل تلك الخطوة إلى مايو، وتكفل آدم سوداكال بكل منصرفات وصول سوني للخرطوم حيث يتوقع أن يشارك سوني في التقسيمة حتى تقف الجماهير الحمراء على المستوى الحقيقي لهذا اللاعب الذي تتحدث سيرته الذاتية عن مهاجم من طراز فريد يستطيع أن يقدم الكثير لأي فريق يتعاقد معه.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
مساعد المدرب وبداية الإعداد

âک…مساعد المدرب جزء لا يتجزأ من الجهاز الفني ولايقل أهمية من المدرب ،وفي الأندية الكبيرة يختار الجهاز الفني مساعديه بنفسه من أجل ضمان الإنسجام بينهم.
â—ڈ بالنسبة للأندية السودانية فلابدّ من وجود مساعد وطني فاللاعب السوداني دائماً ما توجد بينه وبين المدرب الأجنبي عدد من المشاكل ولذلك وجود المساعد الوطني مهم جداً لإزالة هذه الخلافات في المقام الأول .
â—ڈسبب الخلاف يعود إلى أن اللاعب الوطني لم يتدرج بالسلم الصحيح لكرة القدم ابتداءً من الناشئين ومن ثم الشباب والرديف حتى الوصول للفريق الأول من أجل تلقي التدريبات والتعليمات والخطط بصورة صحيحة ومكتمله.
â—ڈاللاعب عندنا يجد نفسة بين ليلة وضحاها مقيد بالفريق الأول ولذلك تجده غير ملم بمبادئ وابجديات وقوانين الكرة ويمتهن كرة القدم عن طريق الهوائية .
â—ڈالمدرب الأجنبي لايعرف إمكانيات لاعبيه من أول وهله ويحتاج لفترة من الزمن وهنا يكمن دور المساعد في قيادة الفريق إلى أن يكون المدرب فكرة عن اللاعبين ومعرفة إمكانياتهم.
â—ڈ عدم معرفة المدير الفني الأجنبي بطبيعة المنافسة الداخلية (الممتاز وكاس السودان) وطبيعة الأندية التي تواجهه والولايات التي يسافر إليها ومكامن الضعف والقوة في فرق الدوري .
â—ڈمن صفات مساعد المدرب الناجح أن يكون قريب جداً من اللاعبين لتغريب وجهات النظر بين المدرب واللاعبين ويحفظ الإنضباط ويساعد المدرب في تنفيذ الخطط والتمارين .
â—ڈمساعد المدرب الوطني الذي نبحث عنه يجب أن يكون قريب جداً من اللاعبين الحقيقة تقول أن كل السلبيات التي حدثت الموسم الماضي كانت لافتقاد هذه الحلقة.
â—ڈأن يمتاز بقراءة جيدة لنفسيات اللاعبين والمحيط الذي سيعمل فيه (إدارة+ مدرب+ جماهير) .
âک…لجنة التسيير المريخية مازالت لم تحسم مساعد المدرب الوطني حيث ظلت كعادتها تطلق التصريحات ولا تغرنها بالعمل .
â—ڈلو كان هنالك عمل مؤسس ومدروس فإن اللجنة التي أوكلت لها مهمة الجلوس مع غارزيتو (لمعرفة إمكانية التجديد له أو صرف النظر عنه ) ينبغي أن يكون نهجها وخطة عملها مدرج ومضمن فيه كذلك إختيار مساعد مدرب سوداني حتى لايحدث فراغ في حالة الاستغناء عن الجهاز الفني .
â—ڈادارة اللجنة المكلفة العملية بعشوائيه فقررت عدم التجديد للمدرب ولم تتعاقد مع مساعد مدرب وتركت الحلقة مفتوحة .
â—ڈصرحت لجنة التسيير في أكثر من مرة أنه تم التأمين علي المدرب فاروق جبره ليكون المدرب العام ولكنها لم تسعى لإكمال هذه الخطوة وإنما كانت عبارة عن تخدير للجماهير، فقد مللنا التصريحات التي لايتبعها تنفيذ.
â—ڈ(أنكشف المغطى ستار) وتعاقد فاروق جبرة مع هلال الأبيض يوم أمس الحقيقة تقول أنتظر فاروق مافيه الكفاية ولكن لجنة التسيير ظلت في ثباتها ونومها العميق .
â—ڈمن حق جبرة أن يأمن مستقبله بتعاقده مع نادي آخر طالما لم تكن هنالك جدية من لجنة التسيير حتى لايخرج من الدوري بدون فريق .
â—ڈحتى تعاقد المريخ مع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمايييل ما زالت تحوم حوله الشكوك بعد تعنت إدارة النصر العماني .
â—ڈعدم التعاقد مع مساعد المدرب سوف يودي لتأخير الأعداد بسبب عدم حضور المدرب الأجنبي الجديد فلو كان المساعد الوطني موجود لتم إنطلاق الأعداد حتي ولو تغيب المدير الفني.
â—ڈعلي لجنة التسيير الإسراع بإنهاء هذا الملف الحساس والضروري من أجل بداية الأعداد في الزمان والمكان المحد له حتى لاندخل الموسم الجديد بإعداد ناقص مما ينعكس عليه آثار سالبة .
âک… همسه أخيرا :_
â—ڈالمواصفات أعلاه أجدها تنطبق على مدربان يمكن لأي واحد منهما أن يودي مهمة مساعد المدرب بنسبة نجاح عالية ويحقق الهدف المنشود وهما
( محمدموسي _وابراهومه) فهذا الثنائي يعد من خيرة المدربين الشباب الموجودين في الساحة الكروية حالياً.
â—ڈمحمد موسي من أفضل الكوادر التدريبية الشبابية بالسودان ويمتلك شهادات ممتازة وطموح جداً ومحبوب ومقبول لدي اللاعبين وسيرته التدريبيه جيده.
â—ڈلابدّ من الوقوف مع لجنة التسيير في هذه المرحلة الحرجة ودعمها مادياً وفكرياً من كل الفئات ابتداءاً من رجالات المريخ وانتهاءً بالجماهير فعمل لجنة التسيير يترتب عليه نجاح موسم بأكمله أو فشله.
â—ڈعلي الجميع بذل مزيداً من الجهد من أجل قيام المعسكر الإعدادي وتوفير كل المعينات والمتطلبات التي تساعد علي نجاحه لنشاهد الزعيم مهابا داخلياً وخارجياً. ....ودمتم سنداً وعوناً للمريخ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغموض يكتنف وصول حارس الهلال مكسيم

لم يتحدد بصورة قاطعة حتي الان موعد وصول الحارس الكاميروني ماكسيم فودجا ويترقب المكتب التنفيذي اتصالا من اللاعب بعد ان تأكد استلام تذكرة سفرة الي الخرطوم عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان خطوط الاتصال منقطعة ما بين اللاعب والإدارة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصر المقاصة يستضيف المريخ في موفمبيك ويلتقيه ودياً


قال حمد ابراهيم، المدرب العام لفريق مصر المقاصة، إن الفريق سيواجه المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة، استعدادًا لمباراة بطل إثيوبيا في أول مشاركة للفريق ببطولة الكونفدرالية الأفريقية في الموسم الجاري بعد الحصول على المركز الرابع الموسم الماضي. وأكد المدرب العام فى تصريح خاص لـ “استاد مصر العربية” أنه من المنتظر وصول فريق المريخ للقاهرة في معسكر مغلق بداية من الخميس المقبل ويسعى الجهاز الفني للمقاصة لتجهيز اللاعبيين من خلال الإحتكاك عن طريق خوض لقاءات مع فرق أفريقية قبل انطلاق أول مباراة لهم بالبطولة القارية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبده جابر يدلي بالمثير للصدى : أحرجت غارزيتو عندما حاول إحراجي مع الجماهير حتى يجهّزني للشطب .. سعيد بلقب المنقذ.. أعشق إحراز الأهداف الجميلة وطموحاتي بلا حدود في الموسم الجديد

وائل السر

وعد عبده جابر مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء بتقديم نفسه بشكل مختلف مع فريقه في الموسم الجديد وقال إنه استطاع أن يقدم مردوداً جيداً في الموسم المنصرم وأن يسجل العديد من الأهداف برغم مشاركاته المتقطعة وفي فترات متباعدة لافتاً إلى أن غارزيتو وفي بداية مشواره مع المريخ أسقطه تماماً من حساباته وجرّب كل الخيارات في المقدمة الهجومية دون أن يتيح له الفرصة في وقتٍ كان فيه الفريق يعاني من أزمة تهديف ولم يشركه الا عندما باتت فترة الانتقالات التكميلية وشيكة حتى يقنع الجماهير بشطبه كما تحدث جابر عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.
رحّب عبده جابر بالمنافسة الشرسة التي تنتظره في المقدمة الهجومية للفرقة الحمراء بعد عودة عنكبة مع احتمال عودة تراوري إلى جانب بكري المدينة وقال إنه أسعد الناس بأن تكون المنافسة في المقدمة الهجومية للمريخ على أشدها لأن ذلك سيدفعه لتطوير قدراته وتقديم أفضل مالديه حتى يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي في الموسم الجديد وأفاد جابر أنه قادم بشهية مفتوحة وبرغبة أكيدة في الإجادة والتألق وتقديم موسم مختلف مع الأحمر مشيراً إلى أنه استطاع أن يقدم مردوداً جيداً في الموسم المنصرم وأن يسجل العديد من الأهداف برغم الفرص القليلة التي سنحت له.
حرب خفية
قال عبده جابر إنه تعرض في بداية الموسم المنصرم لحرب خفية من غارزيتو الذي أسقطه تماماً من حساباته وجرّب كل الخيارات في المقدمة الهجومية دون أن يتيح له فرصة المشاركة في وقتٍ كان فيه الأحمر يعاني من أزمة واضحة في الاستفادة من الفرص المتاحة وترجمتها لأهداف وأضاف: لم يشركني غارزيتو الا عندما اقتربت فترة الانتقالات التكميلية حتى يقنع الجماهير بأنني لا استحق مواصلة المشوار مع الأحمر ولم أكن جاهزاً وكنت بعيداً عن المشاركة ورغم ذلك دفع بي غارزيتو بدافع إحراجي وإقناع الجماهير بضرورة شطبي لكني أحرجته مع الجماهير وقدمت نفسي بصورة جيدة واستفدت من كل الفرص التي سنحت لي في الوصول لشباك المنافسين وبعد ذلك لم يستطع غارزيتو أن يضعني ضمن خياراته للمغادرة لكنه قلّص من فرص مشاركتي بصورة واضحة في النصف الثاني من الموسم حيث لم يكن يسمح لي بالمشاركة الا مجبراً وأصبح مُصراً على إشراك ديديه في كل الأحوال برغم الفرص العديدة التي سنحت لهذا اللاعب دون أن ينجح في الوصول إلى شباك غالبية الفرق التي لعب الأحمر في مواجهتها.
ليست لي مشكلة مع غارزيتو
قال عبده جابر إنه لم تكن له مشكلة واضحة مع الفرنسي غارزيتو لكنه حتى اللحظة لا يعرف لماذا لا يضعه ضمن خياراته برغم أنه كان الأكثر جاهزيةً في عدد من المباريات وكان يستطيع أن يصنع الفارق لمصلحة الفريق ورأى عبده جابر أن غارزيتو في النهاية ومهما كان الاختلاف حوله مدرب ناجح وضع بصمته في المريخ وجعله يلعب بشكل مميز لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن مشكلة غارزيتو الكبرى تتمثل في شخصيته العدائية التي تميل لافتعال المشاكل مع اللاعبين بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة مما جعل مجموعة كبيرة تبتعد عن المشاركة فدفع المريخ الثمن بعد أن وقع العبء على مجموعة بعينها فأصابها الإرهاق وتراجع مستواها في الأيام الأخيرة من الموسم فكان ذلك من الأسباب التي حرمت المريخ من الحصول على لقب دوري الأبطال.
لا أحب الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء
قال عبده جابر إنه مثل أي لاعب يكره الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء لكنه لا يتذمر ويجتهد حتى يقنع أي مدرب يشرف على تدريبه بضرورة إتاحة الفرصة له وحال وجد الفرصة يعمل على الاستفادة منها في الوصول لشباك المنافسين حتى يقدم نفسه كخيار يمكن الاعتماد عليه وتمنى عبده جابر أن يجد فرصة المشاركة المنتظمة مع الأحمر في الموسم الجديد مؤكداً أن لديه الكثير الذي يستطيع أن يقدمه في الموسم الجديد على صعيد مسابقة دوري الأبطال والبطولات المحلية وأشار جابر إلى أنه يعشق تسجيل الأهداف الجميلة لأن هذه الأهداف دائماً ما تكون خالدة في الذاكرة ورفض اتهامه بالفلسفة في تسجيل الأهداف مؤكداً أنه يبحث عن الأهداف الجميلة لذلك كثيراً ما ضاعت منه بعض الفرص التي كان يمكن أن يسجل منها بطريقة عادية ووصف عبده جابر طموحات المريخ في الموسم الجديد بأنها بلا حدود لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر وبعد أن وصل إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال في الموسم المنصرم لن يرضى في الموسم الجديد بأقل من الحصول على لقب دوري الأبطال.
معجب بهذا اللقب
عبّر عبده جابر عن إعجابه الشديد بلقب المنقذ الذي أطلقته عليه الجماهير الحمراء بفضل الأهداف الحاسمة التي سجلها في عدد من المباريات في وقتٍ كان فيه فريقه بحاجة ماسة للتسجيل وتمنى أن يكون على قدر هذا اللقب وأن يمضي قدماً في تسجيل الأهداف واستبعد عبده جابر أن يحول وفاق سطيف بين المريخ والوصول إلى مجموعات حال تواجه الفريقان مجدداً في دور الستة عشر مؤكداً أن الأحمر أصبح خصماً مرعباً لأندية شمال أفريقيا وبالتالي يستطيع أن يتغلب على كل المنافسين ويصل إلى مرحلة أبعد في دوري الأبطال
صورة ‏اجواء القلعه الحمراء‏.
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*ما يجيبها الا رجالتها والحمد لله هم كثر بديار الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتبت د. سماهر سمير

من شروط مساعد المدرب او المدرب العام وتصنيف الرخص على حسب الاتحاد الدولى (فيفا) الذى يحمل الرخص سى من شروط واساسيات مدرب او مساعد مدرب كره القدم التى حددها الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم

انه لمن المفيد اولا بيان درجات التصنيف العالمي للمدربين التي حددها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا والاتحاد الاوروبي لكرة القدم وهي: المدرب الذي يحمل رخصة سي (C) لا يسمح له بتدريب سوى الاطفال ولا يسمح له بتدريب فرق الفئات العمرية: ههههههههههه وهيثم المفترض يدرب الرووووووووووووووووووووووضه


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
جبرة الخواجة..فلسفة مدرب عند الحاجة..!!

×أول ما سمعت عن نوايا لجنة التسيير في التعاقد مع المدرب الشاب فاروق جبّرة لقيادة مريخ «2016»، قُلت لمُحدثي بأن الأخير لن يقبل بتدريب المريخ، فقال مُحدثي عن جبّرة بأنه أبن من أبناء المريخ ويعشق الفريق وبالتالي لن يرفض للأحمر طلباً، فأجبتُه بأن يصبر قليلاً حتى يستبين الأمر، لأوضح لكَ الأسباب، وكنت حينها أنتظر أن ينفي فاروق الأحاديث الرائجة عن اتفاقه مع إدارة المريخ للعمل وفق الطاقم الأجنبي الذي لم يتم تحديده حتى اللحظة.

×معرفتي بفاروق جبّرة أنه من المدربين المحترمين جداً لمهنتهم، فهو رجل يسعى للنجاح بكل السبل المتاحة، ولن يقبل بالتواجد ضمن الطاقم الأجنبي، فتلك الفترة بالنسبة له بدأت مع الخبير أتوفيستر، وانتهت بنهاية عهد البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو، والسبب يعود لأنه يعتقد في نفسه الكفاءة لقيادة المريخ بطاقم كامل يختاره بنفسه، لاسيما وأن الأحمر ظل يتجاهل أبنائه المميزين أصحاب الشخصيات القوية على غرار زيكو وعبد المجيد جعفر وفاروق جبرة لصالح مدربين آخرين مثل «برهان ومحسن» بحسب اعتقاد قدامى اللاعبين بصورة عامة.

×الناظر لتجربة إبراهومة مع المريخ يجدها تجعل المدربين الوطنيين أبناء النادي يصرون على الابتعاد عن «محرقة المدربين الحمراء»، فالبيئة حول «الكرسي الفني» بالقلعة الحمراء، تدعوا للنفور في ظل تميزها بالتدخلات الإدارية والسخرية الإعلامية من حملة الشهادات التدريبية، بغض النظر عن: «سحنتهم، هويتهم، خبرتهم، مكانتهم، سمعتهم» وما إلى ذلك، وفاروق لن يكون استثناء في ظل فشل مدربين لهم وضعهم في القارة السمراء وتلك الحقيقة لن يستطيع أحد فنيها مهما حاول.

×عندما تواجد فاروق جبّرة رفقة المصري حسام البدري وجد نفسه يتعامل مع مدرب كبير بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى، فشاركه البدري كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وكان ذلك الطاقم نعم الطاقم الفني المتعاون والمتجانس، لسبب بسيط هو أن البدري خريج مدرسة الأهلي المصري التي تضع أبناء النادي في مقعد المدرب المساعد بصورة مستمرة دائمة معية كل مدرب أجنبي جديد يشرف على العملاق المصري، ذلك بغية تشرب المهنة من منبعها الصحيح وبالتالي يكون لهم مستقبل كبير في عالم التدريب.

×بعد موسم من ذهاب البدري الذي يحترم المساعد الوطني كأسلوب تتبعه الأندية الكبيرة، تواجد فاروق جبّرة بصورة غريبة وغير مهضومة رفقة البرازيلي ريكاردو، فالإدارة انصاعت لمطالب الجماهير والإعلام حينذاك، وفرضت جبّرة على المدرب الأجنبي وتجاهلت تواجد ابراهومة الذي لا يقل عن جبّرة في الإمكانيات والخبّرة، فحدثت مشكلات كبيرة بين جبّرة والمدرب البرازيلي وبالطبع كان لها الأثر في نفس المدرب الشاب.

×كما تركت أثراً في نفس رفيق دربه ابرهومة الذي شاهد المجتمع المريخي يطالب بفاروق في ضوء وجوده منذ بداية الموسم، كمساعد للمدرب البرازيلي، مع ذلك رضي أن يتم مهمته، في ذلك الموسم جلس لأول مرة أربعة مدربين شباب بالكرسي الفني، رفقة الجهاز الفني الأجنبي، متمثلين في فاروق جبّرة محمد موسى ابراهومة ومجاهد القدآل ،قبل أن تفرق الإدارة شملهم وشمل الجهاز الفني الأجنبي، برغم النجاح في التواجد بنصف نهائي البطولة الكونفدرالية، ودون النظر إلى اختزال جهد موسم كامل في لحظة والعودة بذات الغباء المتكرر لنقطة البداية.

×نهاية ذلك الموسم خرج فاروق جبّرة بتصريح مفاده أنه لن يعمل بالمريخ بعد اليوم ، إلاّ وفق الشروط التي يضعها، وشروط جبرة تتمثل في المحافظة على أسمه التدريبي من التلاشي في«محرقة المدربين الحمراء»، وذلك يتأتى له بالتواجد على رأس الطاقم الفني كمدرب أول، مع التحكم في اختيار المعاونين، وهو السبيل الصحيح للرجل حتى يكون مدرب كبيرة في نظره أولاً ونظر المريخاب ثانياً، وبذلك يضمن لنفسه عدم التواجد مع تهميش رفقة المدرب الأجنبي يذهب بذهابه ويعود مع المدرب الجديد، على طريقة ابراهومة وبعد حين لن يجد من يثق بقدراته التدريبية لكثرة تواجده مع الأجانب دون فائدة تُذكر بحسب رأي الأغلبية.

×في الموسم السابق تمت مفاوضة مازدا لتدريب المريخ قبل أن تسند تلك المهمة للثنائي محسن وبرهان، كما تم التطرق للتعاقد مع فاروق للإشراف الفني على المريخ، عندها كتبت في هذه المساحة بأن الإدارة حال أرادت تجريب الخبرة الوطنية عليها توفير مازدا بخبرته الكبيرة كرئيس للقطاع الرياضي، مع عودة محمد موسى ومجاهد إلى دائرة الكرة، بينما يتواجد جبّرة كمدرب للفريق بصورة رسمية مع اختيار معاونوه وهو أهل لذلك الدور، مع ضرورة اختيار مدرب من أبناء النادي للإشراف على الفرق السنية على غرار تجربة الفاتح النقر مع الهلال.

×يقيني بأن تواجد أبناء المريخ من قدامى اللاعبين والمدربين الشباب المعروفين بالدوري الممتاز أفضل بألف مرة للأحمر من تواجد شخصيات هلامية متكررة ديناصورية حول الفريق على غرار «مصطفى توفيق، صديق علي صالح، وعبد القادر همد، أبوجريشة»، فالخبرة ستقول كلمتها لصالح اللاعبين السابقين والمدربين في الوقت الراهن، فهل وضع المريخ في القطاع الرياضي أفضل في ظل تواجد الإداريين أم في حال تواجد أبناء النادي الشباب والمدربين.؟!

في القائم

×بيئة المريخ حول الكرسي الفني طاردة للمدربين سواء كانوا من أبناء النادي أو من أبناء القارة العجوز..تلك حقيقة لن تقبل التزييف..!!

×فاروق جبرة مدرب كبير ويستحق فرصة الإشراف على المريخ لوحده، لما لا والأحمر قد تعاقد مع محسن وبرهان للعب ذات الدور..تلك حقيقة لن تقبل التسويف..!!

×للمرة المائة بعد الألف، مشكلة المريخ ليست تدريبية، مشكلته تتمثل في النهج الإداري الخاطئ الذي لن يساعد المدرب سواء كان محلي أو اجنبي.. تلك حقيقة لن تقبل التحريف..!!

×لكم أن تتخيلوا، عبد القادر همد، صديق علي صالح، أبوجريشة، مصطفى توفيق، تواجدوا مع المريخ لسنوات عددا..فما النتيجة..؟!«1»

×ولكم أن تتخيلوا، مازدا رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي، جبرة مدرباً، دامر أو محمد موسى بدائرة الكرة، عبد المجيد عبد الرازق أو زيكو بالفريق الرديف، فما النتيجة..؟!«2»

×سؤال يُجيب بصورة شاملة على الأسئلة السابقة، في أي الحالتين«1» و «2» تتكامل الأدوار لصالح تقدم المريخ وتطور فرق كرة القدم..تلك حقيقة تستحق التعريف..؟!

×الفرق بين الخلطة الأولى والخلطة الثانية يتمثل في أن الإدارة تريد التعامل مع من يجيب بـ«بنعم» في كل الأحوال بدون الانحياز للرأي الفني، مع ترك الفرصة لبعض الشخصيات العابثة بالتسجيلات..تلك الحقيقة تستحق التصنيف..!!

شبك خارجي

# إذا كان الجميع يفكرون بنفس الأسلوب.. فلا أحد يُفكر..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*★★نبض الصفوة★★
★★امير عوض★★
★بنمسكها من الكوبري★

★موضوع ولدنا شيبوب ده اصلو ما بنخليهو..
★حنمسكو كده ستة شهور..
★لما يجي شهر مايو و التسجيلات تبدأ..
★بننتظر الكوبري..
★دي زي بنمسكها من الكبري..
★الكضب الاتقال الايام الفاتت دي من الصحافة الزرقاء ما ممكن يقع الارض..
★شينة في حقهم..
★في بكري المدينة كضبو لمن فترو..
★مشو لوزان و رجعو..
★بي خيالهم سافرو..
★إشتكوا..
★و وقفو بكري.. و قلعوهو مننا..
★شهور يكضبو..
★و المساكين يصفقوا و يصدقوا..
★بكري تاني ما بدقها..
★بكري بترجعو لينا لوزان..
★لمن جاتهم لوز من كترت الكلام عن لوزان..
★و فجأة..
★كردنة كب جك الموية..
★في نص الرؤوس..
★و قال ليهم موضوع بكري ده انا نسيتو..
★الغريبة ناس قوون كانو عايزين يشتكو بكري للكاف..
★مغصة ساكت..
★جريدة تشتكي لاعب للاتحاد الافريقي..
★قوون دي آخر مرة كانت لاعبه في الكونفيدرالية..
★ده بعد شالت الأبطال مرتين..
★نرجع للكضب..
★الموسم ده بدهو بي كضبة ألوك..
★دي جابوها بعد طلعو صفر اليدين من الموسم الفات..
★عام الرمادة.. كان عبارة عن خلية كضب..
★حنحل الاتحاد..
★حننسف الموسم..
★حنحل لجنة الإستئنافات..
★حنعيد كورة القمة..
★حنشتكي اسامه و مجدي للفيفا..
★كرهو ليك حرف (الحاء) عيشتو..
★و كلو طلع حجا..
★هوا.. مالوش دوا..
★و ما اعتذروا عن الكضبات دي كلها..
★بلعو لسانهم.. و واصلوا التخدير..
★لمو كم لاعب من الرديف و بدو يتصورو..
★مرضة الصور بدت من هنا..
★هي كانت في ايام صورة بكري..
★لكن كانت مبادئ..
★بعد فشل موسم الرماد الكال حماد..
★المرض إستفحل..
★الفلاشات فترت بي كترت الصور..
★و جات اعراض التهابية مع المرض ده..
★الاعراض دي كانت عبارة عن لقاءات في الاذاعة الرياضية..
★و إتطورت الإلتهابات لي ورم مزمن..
★ظهر مع مهرجان طيور الجنة..
★يوم اللقيمات..
★بأختصار نهو الموسم مدروخين..
★و بدو الجديد بي الوك..
★لاعب ساهل و هاوي و من نادي كلو هواه..
★و الاهم من كده انو المريخ مفلس..
★و تكلو الموضوع علي مقبول افندي..
★مقبول طبعا زول حرفي..
★النوعية الجنها رسميات و شكليات ديك..
★شال ليك جواز ولدنا.. و شال معاهو جراب الموبايل..
★جراب الموبايل ده سر..
★أول مره نقولو ليكم..
★عشان ما تكرهو الراجل ساكت..
★عشان تعرفوهو اجتهد كيف..
★الزول ده من الاول كان قاصد مصلحتكم..
★كان حاسي بي مصيبة جايه..
★بطنو اتقبضت يومو الشاف الوك..
★حاجبو الشمال رف..
★عشان كده شال الجراب..
★براهو قدر و فكر..
★و قال يا ود يا مقمق.. ألوك لو طار يكون معانا جراب..
★جراب الحاوي..
★و الغريبة الوك ما طار..
★الوك اتمزع..
★المزع ده يعني قطع اللحمة بدون سكين..
★الشفاتة مزعو الولد من جرابو..
★و مقبول اتخلع..
★جاتو كومه سكري..
★و خاف يقول للجماعة انو اللاعب راح و فاضل منو جراب..
★جراب شايل ريحة الغالي..
★جراب يذكرو بالظاهره..
★و فكر و قدر و قرر..
★اتوكل و اشتري كرت هاوي..
★و بشر الهواه الهنا..
★و ديل هللو..
★و شيبونه طلقت الزغاريد..
★شيبونة طبعا ما بتعرف عن قوانين الانتقالات و لا مادة..
★و تاني الكضب دور..
★و التخدير اشتغل..
★و كل يوم و الحبل يخنق..
★و الوك كرتو الدولي قرب يجي..
★و المريخاب حيحققوا انتصارهم..
★و الجماعه خلاص..
★حالتهم وصلت الحضيض..
★و اجتمعت هيئة (البصيرة أم حمد) و قررت..
★نسجل شيبوب..
★و كده نكفر عن الذنوب..
★و الفلاشات دورت..
★عشرات الصور..
★بي كل الوضعيات..
★مره مع القروش..
★مرة معاهم وريقات فاضيات..
★مرة يضحكو..
★مره يصرو لي بعض..
★و في صالة كده بقت ثابته في أي صورة..
★ملاياتها ما بتغيرن من زمن بكري..
★نفس الصالة الرتيبة..
★معاها الوقفة الكئيبة..
★و الجماعه اتعازمو علي السيلفي..
★تصوير و خفة..
★نشر وقتي..
★الصور كانت اون لاين..
★قرب الموبايل يكتب عليها مباشر..
★شفقة غريبة..
★الغريبة شيبونة ما اتصورت..
★و تاني الجماعه مشو لي مقبول باشا..
★و زولنا ما قصر.. اتبع السيستم الحرفي..
★شال الجواز..
★و الشنطة..
★و الشاحن الخلوي..
★المره دي نظر للموضوع نظرة اقتصادية بحته..
★و قارن بين الجراب و الشاحن الخلوي..
★لقي انو خسارة الهلال في شيبوب حتكون اقل من خسارة الوك بي اتنين دولار..
★تفكير يستحق عليهو علاوة..
★مفروض يرقوك والله..
★الزول ده الخدمة القدمها للهلال ناس الجوهره ما قدموها..
★الجوهره قالو هي الشليقة..
★الصحيفة الخفيفة يعني..
★لو العراب كحة ساكت هم بنشرو خبر التهاب الصدر..
★لو رجعو هيثم هم بشتلو ليهم لقاء كامل..
★مفروض يغيرو موقعهم و يفكروا يأجرو في الرياض المشتل..
★الناس تشتل تصريح صغير..
★تقرير..
★انتو تشتلو لقاء كامل..
★بالجد شليقين..
★بالمناسبة.. احتمال مقاطعتكم كبير جدا..
★تستاهلو..
★و الكضب لسع مدور..
★المريخاب طبعا للان ما ظهرو اللاعب..
★موش قلت ليكم حنلعبو دساس..
★حنخليهو كده في وضع الطيران بس..
★و نخليكم شغالين هزاز..
★و نقعد نحن في الصامت..
★أصلو شيبوب ده ما بنجيبو..
★و لا بنجيب صوره ليهو..
★حنخلي اخر ظهور ليهو لما نطه من الفندق..
★و نكتب علي حالتو..
★في غفلة رقيبي.. نطيت بي صليبي..
★و نعلق الحالة دي في الكباري كلها..
★و نمسكها من الكوبري..
★و البداية من بري..
★بري طبعا محل الرشيد..
★في صديق ظريف قال لي مالو مقالك بقي زي البرش..
★قلت ليهو نحن في الفراش ده قاعدين في البروش..
★الناس فارشين لازم نجاملهم..
★و نكتب في بروش..
★لا دائم إلا وجه الله..
★لكن المريخاب ببالغو كمان..
★سليتو روح الناس ديل..
★ياخ جيبو ان شاء الله صورة..
★وضع الصامت ده بجنن ليهو زول..
★كده حرقتو اعصابهم..
★فريقهم سافر تونس و ماف زول جايب خبرو..
★اليوم كلو متابعين مواقع المريخاب..
★امكن تجي صورة بالغلط..
★شلاقة ساكت..
★و الشفاتة شفرو البث..
★خلو الشليقين بره الشبكة..
★تاني الا يصرحو عن حالة الطقس..
★و اشتغلو ليك المساكين ديل كل يوم بانو ولدنا جاي بكره..
★و بكره يجي.. و الجماعه يقابضوا في الهوا..
★و الصحف الزرقاء تكضب..
★و كل واحدة تصدق كضبة التانية..
★النصيحة تصدق في الشليقة..
★حنينا عليكم اخيرا.. و الشكية لأب أيدا قوية.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★جبره تسرب من قيادة الفرقة الحمراء جراء الإهمال و الصمت المطبق..
★و حتي الآن الفريق بلا جهاز فني..
★الحال الداخلي عندنا يغني عن السؤال..
★بوادر فشل المعسكر التحضيري واضحه للعيان..
★و تصريحات التخدير مللناها و أصبحت بلا طعم..
★بالأمس انعقد اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي لمريخاب ساس و اساس..
★و فيه سجلوا صوت شكر للمجلس علي تصديه لإدارة النادي وفقا للظروف الآنية و النجاح المنقطع النظير في التسجيلات..
★كما تعاهدوا بحض كل عضويتهم للإشتراك في خدمة تحويل الرصيد و أقروا مبدأ التصويت ككتلة واحدة في الإنتخابات القادمة..
★بالتوفيق لأسود المدرجات في تنظيم ساس و أساس.. و لكل التنظيمات الجماهيرية التي تخدم الكيان.
★نبضة أخيرة★
شيبوب وصل الخرطوم.. ساعدونا بالسكات و المويه الباردة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
رجال حول المريخ

* اذا اردت ان تعرف ان هنالك انكسارا او هزيمة إعلامية في الديار الزرقاء .. طالعت الصحف الهلالية بصفة عامة والاعمدة بصفة خاصة.
* بين يوم وليلة اختفت لغة التهديد والوعيد وحلت مكانها عبارات على شاكلة .. نحن السبب فرطنا في اللاعب
* او بعبارة أخرى كل الاعلام الأزرق شريك في ذهاب شيبوب الى المريخ.
* وضحكت عند عبارة.. الاتحاد والمريخ خدعونا.
* اما افضل العبارات فهي الاحتجاب(لظروف شيبوب) اقصد (لظروف طارئة).
* ولا زال البعض يجادل ويكابر ويكتب في غير الحقيقة من اجل إرضاء الجمهور المغلوب على امره الذي تم خداعه ففرح بالانتصار الزائف.. وعند اكتشاف الملعوب لا يزالون تحت وطاة الصدمة العنيفة.. ولا احد يدري متى يستيقظون منها.
* حقيقة هنالك رجال حول المريخ.
* رجال يحبون الزعيم ويفدونه بارواحهم ويبذلون وقتهم ومالهم وجهدهم ودمائهم .
* ولا بد من تقديم الشكر والعرفان والتقدير للجنة التسيير المريخية التي استلمت مهام الإدارة في وقت صعب.
* وسعت بكل الإمكانيات والقدرات على تجاوز العقبات المتمثلة في التسجيلات والايفاء بكل الالتزامات المادية المتعددة.
* ويقيني بان البعض منهم تناسى اسرته وأولاده خلال الأيام الأولى من اجل ان يرى المريخ يمضي بخطوات ثابتة للامام.
* وها هو مجلس الإدارة يجني ثمار غرسه الطيب.
* تكللت مساعيهم بالنجاح بنسبة 90% بعد التفوق في ملف التسجيلات والايفاء بكافة مستلزمات اللاعبين الأجانب وتسليمهم مرتبات شهر نوفمبر.. واستحقاقات شهر ديسمبر جاهزة في انتظار الحضور .. والتوقيع.
صدى ثالث
* اجمل ما قرأت .
* الفتنة التي كانت نائمة استيقظت بقرار فردي من الكاردينال ولا تحتاج لصب المزيد من الزيت على نارها للمزيد من عذاب الاهلة.
* الختام ان قرار تعيين هيثم مصطفى الكارثي ظهرت نتائجه بكل اضلاع الهلال .. وتبقى ضلع واحد هو الفريق والقابل جدا للانفجار في وجود البرنس وده الخايفين منو .. وربنا يكضب الشينة.
* الكلمات أعلاه خطها يراع الصحفي الكبير المخضرم عبدالمنعم شجرابي بمداد الصدق والرؤية المستقبلية لحال الهلال.
آخر الاصداء
* خالد عزالدين هارون .. دائما يطلب الرد على الأسئلة .. لماذا لم يرد على سؤال صلاح ادريس حتى الآن؟
* أين شيبوب؟
* سؤال يعرف اجابته اهل الزعيم.. ويكره اهل الأزرق طرح السؤال عليهم.
* باذن الله شيبوب سيكون حاضرا في مهرجان الاثنين بالقلعة الحمراء .. ويا له من يوم.
* كل الأمور تحت السيطرة.. عبارة رائعة بديعة يدركها اهل المريخ.
* نحنا فوق عزنا .. ابو كسكتة ما بهمنا.
* يوم الاثنين 21 ديسمبريصادف مرور شهرين على تعيين لجنة التسيير المريخية (21 اكتوبر2015 )وقيام المهرجان ونجاح منقطع النظير لمجلس المريخ.
* شكرا بلا حدود للسادة اسامة ونسي.. مدني الحارث..عامر عبد الرحمن .. رشيد الطاهر.. الصادق حاج الحسن.. اسامه الشاذلي.. عبدالرحمن إبراهيم.. حسن محمد الوسيلة..عبدالرحيم.. محي الدين عبدالتام .. عثمان عبدالعظيم.. حاتم محمد احمد.. الطاهر هواري.. معتصم مالك.. كمال شقاق.. ابوجريشة..عصام الدين مزمل.. وشكرا بلا حدود للرئيس المحبوب مدى الحياة جمال الوالى.. وشكرا نبيلا الى سوداكال لكل ما قدمه للزعيم.
* ختاما يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 
شيبوب والاستفادة من الدروس

اهدر المريخ وقتا طويلا فى عملية استعادة لاعبه الشاب شرف شيبوب من عاصمة الجنوب واستخدم كافة الاساليب ( البوليسيه ) والمغامرات المسلية من اجل افشال مخطط انتقال اللاعب قسرا الى نادى الملكية جوبا كمحطة ( ترانزيت ) يعود بعدها الى الهلال فى امدرمان ,, لم تكن جماهير المريخ فى حاجة لان تتعرض لهذا الارهاق الذهنى والمعنوى بسبب متابعة قصص الخطف ومطاردات الاستعادة على مدار الايام الماضية ومطالعة عشرات الاخبار المفبركة على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي ,, ماكان المريخ وجماهيره فى حاجة لهذا السخف والعبط والعبث الذى يحرق الاعصاب لو كانت هناك رؤية فنية يستند عليها اصحاب القرار داخل النادى ممن يتم تكليفهم بعملية الاحلال والابدال حتى ينفذوا عملية التقييم الصحيح للاعبين فى الكشف الاحمر ومن ثم تحديد من يستحق ان يرقى الى كشف المحترفين ومن يفترض ان يغادر ويرحل فورا دون تطييب ومجاملات ,, اذا كانت هذه الرؤية الفنية موجودة ومتوفرة مع ختام الموسم الاخير لوجد شرف شيبوب الانصاف والتقييم العادل بتغيير هويته فورا الى محترف له كافة الحقوق وعليه كامل الواجبات ,, ولكن مع الاسف دائما ماتتقدم الرؤية الادارية السطحية خطوات على الرؤية الفنية الامر الذى يدفع ثمنه المريخ بتسرب لاعبيه الشباب امثال شيبوب وغيرهم من تحت يديه الى اندية اخرى باقل تكلفة مادية ! وهنا لانلوم لجنة التسيير الحالية وحدها والتى يعترف لها الجميع انها نجحت بدرجة امتياز فى اكتساح سوق التسجيلات رغم الازمة المالية التى تخنق النادى وانما يقع اللوم ايضا على المجلس السابق الذى اخطأ فى حق شيبوب وقصر معه مما اثر على نفسية اللاعب وتركه فريسة سهلة فى مصيدة الاغراءات المالية التى رماها حوله رئيس نادى الهلال !
الطريقة التى تم بها خطف شيبوب من المريخ وترحيله الى جوبا ومن ثم اعادته من جديد بذات الطريقة لاتعنى باى حال من الاحوال ان القصد منها هى المكسب الفنى وانما هى الحرب المعلنة بين الناديين الكبيرين والتى لايستفيد منها سوى الاعلام الموالي لهما الذى صنع من عملية الخطف الى جوبا بطولة مثلما صنع من الذين استعادوه من عاصمة الجنوب ابطال مغاوير ,, فالهلال لديه اكثر من شيبوب وكذلك وسط المريخ ( عامر بالمحاور ) التى تتفوق على شيبوب بالخبرة المحلية والافريقية ولكن يبقى شيبوب هو لاعب المستقبل الذى يفترض ان يحافظ عليه المريخ ويعض عليه بالنواجز بعدما قدم اللاعب ( البيان بالعمل ) فى الموسم الاخير واكد انه يستحق ان يكون ضمن كوكبة المحترفين وليس الهواه ,, فالمطلوب ان يستفيد اصحاب القرار فى المريخ سواء فى لجنة التسيير او المجلس القادم من دروس ( حادثة خطف ) شيبوب ويعملوا على سد الثغرات وتوفير الرعاية وقبل ذلك الحماية لمواهب النادى من الغدر والخطف ,, 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تتحصل علي أخطر المعلومات لتعاقد جبرة مع هلال الابيض وتجاهل المريخ

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تحصلت (كورة سودانية) علي معلومات خطيرة تسببت في تعاقد فاروق جبرة مع هلال الابيض بالرغم من العرض المقدم من المريخ .. حيث افادت المتابعات ان المدرب اشترط للعمل بالمريخ الحصول علي موافقة هلال الابيض ومنحه الضوء الاخضر لإتفاق فاروق جبرة المسبق مع هلال الابيض قبل تقديم العرض المريخ ومنح مجلس الهلال كلمة بقبول عرض هلال التبلدي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*★★ حروف حمراء ★★
احمد محمد صالح

ضفر & بكري & الوك & شيبوب .. Who is the next

★ ليس غريبا ان يكون نادي المريخ ناديا جاذبا للمواهب والنجوم في بلادي والعالم
أسم النادي وبطولاته وجماهيره وإدارته وأعلامه هي أسباب كافية لبدء موسم الهجرة من العرضة شمال الي العرضة جنوب

★ رغبة اللاعب شيبوب في العودة لقلعة النجوم والمواهب كان واضحا عندما خاطر بحياتة في جوبا ونزل من الطابق الثاني حتي يعود الي معقل المواهب
قصة شيبوب هذا خير دليل يأكد أن نادي المريخ أصبح ناديا جاذبا للمواهب والنجوم وان نادي الوصيف اصبح ناديا طاردا للنجوم رغم الاغراءت والواسطات والكسكتات

★ أصبح نادي المريخ هدفا وحلما لكل من أراد المتعة والشهرة والعبور الي العالمية
لهذا نشاهد لاعبين يفضلون البقاء من دون أندية للعودة للمريخ ولاعبون يخاطرون بحياتهم من اجل المريخ ولاعبون يعضون أناملهم عند الخروج من المريخ .
خاص شبكة المريخ sport

★لو أردنا ان نحدد علة الوصيف ولماذا اصبح ناديا طاردا للنجوم نجد أن لرئيسهم كردنة نصيب الاسد منها بسبب قلة خبرته الادارية وقصر نظرته المستقلية نجده دائما ما
يهتم باللاعب قبل تسجيله و ( يصور) معاهو و لو كتب له التسجيل بسجلوا و بنساهوا تحت رحمة الإداريين والإعلاميين يواجه مصيره المجهول و درة الفاشر وليد ومروان الحرية هما خير دليلين
خاص شبكة المريخ sport

★ تأخر اعداد الفريق هو المهدد الاول لمشوار الفريق في البطولة الافريقية في الموسم المقبل وربما إعفائنا من التمهيدي سيكون سلبا علي الفريق لاننا لم نستفيد منه حتي الان
نتمني ان تبذل اللجنة قصاري جهدها في حسم امر المعسكر الخارجي او معسكر داخلي بأسرع وقت

★ جملة تراوري يلحق بمعسكر الفريق في القاهرة تعني مواصلة مسلسل تراوري الفوضوَي هذا الموسم أيضا
تحدثا مرارا بأن المالي لن يفيد المريخ وان عاد
بعد ان أتضح ان مشكلته ليس مع غرزة أنما أدمٌانَا للتمرد والفوضي
خاص شبكة المريخ sport

★ما زلنا ننتظر قدوم البلجيكي لوك وأتمني ان يوفر له عوامل النجاح
ليواصل من حيث وقف الفرنسي غارزيتو

★ في خطوة غير مسبوقة الفيفا بختار معتصم جعفر مراقبا إداريا لمباراة نهائي كاس العالم للاندية بين برشلونة وريفر بليت الارجنتيني المقامة في اليابان
تستاهل والله يا ريس لكن إحذر من مصافحة سواريز
خاص شبكة المريخ sport

اخر الحروف

★صفعة شيبوب تعتبر بمثابه منبه لأيقاظ بني زرقان من احلامهم الوردية التي رسمها لهم أعلامهم المضلل

★ أقترح علي المريخاب إقامة إحتفالا ضخما لتكريم رئيس المريخ الفخري والذي يحمل شهادة دكتوراة فخرية اب كسكتة لضمان مواصلة أنجازاته مع النادي الموسم المقبل

★ حتي الان لم يكتمل حضور المحترفين والله وحشتنا يا غرزة

★ما الجديد في إمكانيات مازدا الثلاثية حتي يتم إستدعائه مجددا لتدريب المنتخب الوطني

★ المهمة القادمة لقوات الكاموندوز هو تهريب نيمار من اليابان

★ الكرت والجواز والعقد يكونان مثلث برمودا في تشكيلة الوصيف للموسم القبل

★ مشروع "2870 " لدعم النادي ما زال لم يحقق المطلوب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
أقل من شهر


كلما زادت دائرة العشم والتفاؤل بإنجاز وإدارة شؤون النادي الأحمر في ظل قيادة لجنة التسيير كلما زادات تلك الدائرة إلا واصيبت بداء (الضمور) لتضيق لأقل من نقطة وربما اندثرت وتلاشت.

□ حدد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تاريخ (الحادي والعشرين من يناير) موعداً لإنطلاقة الموسم الرياضي (2016) وهو الموسم الذي سيكون بمثابة الماراثون لجميع الأندية خصوصاً تلك التي ستحظى بمشاركات افريقية.

□ ماراثون لأن أندية الدوري الممتاز ارتفعت إلى (17) نادياً للموسم الجديد بعد أن كانت (15) خلال الموسم المنصرم إذ سيتوجب على كل فريق خوض (32) مباراة خلال الموسم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بواقع (16) مباراة لكل دورة.

□ هذا غير المشاركات الأفريقية وكأس السودان ومشاركات المنتخب الأول في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الكان 2017 بالجابون.

□ كم هائل جداً من المباريات وموسم لن يكون أقل طموحاً بحسبة الجماهير الحمراء التي تابعت فريقها يصول ويجول خلال البطولة الأفريقية المنصرمة وبالتالي فهى لن ترضى بأقل مما تحقق خلال الموسم الماضي وإنما مثله أو أفضل منه.

□ نجاح الموسم الطويل والمرهق مرتبط بثلاثة عوامل رئيسية الأول (المعسكر الإعدادي الرئيسي) وثانياً (إلمام المدير الفني بكامل تفاصيل لاعبيه ومستوياتهم الفنية) وثالثاً (وفرة البدائل).

□ فالإعداد الجيّد وخوض أكبر عدد من اللقاءات التحضيرية للوقوف على الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية يسهم بشكل كبير في منح الفريق موسماً مستقراً بعيداً عن الإصابات وضعف اللياقة.

□ إلمام المدير الفني بكامل تفاصيل فريقه يسهم أيضاً في تسهيل مهمته في الإدارة الفنية وفقاً لسجل تراكمي دونه بنفسه وبالتالي لن يجد صعوبة أو معاناة في تحديد الأحق بالتواجد في التوليفة الرئيسية.

□ وفرة البدلاء يحكم نجاحها (نجاح الانتدابات الرئيسية) وقوة إعداد الفريق وزرع مبدأ التنافس بين اللاعبين لحجز موقع في التوليفة الرئيسية.

□ حتى تسطير هذه الكلمات لم يفتح الله على لجنة تسيير المريخ بإتخاذ قرار واضح بشأن المعسكر التحضيري للفريق حيث ظل الملف المذكور حبيساً للمشاورات والمداولات والإجتماعات.

□ صحيح أن آخر إجتماعات اللجنة أمّنت على بداية الإعداد (بالقاهرة) ومن ثم التحوّل إلى (أديس ابابا) للمشاركة في دورة سانت جورج الاثيوبي ليتحوّل بعدها الفريق إلى (الدوحة) لاداء عدد من المباريات فيها.

□ إلا أن تاريخ المغادرة والذي حدد له صباح الخميس (26/12/2015) يخصم كثيراً من الزمن المتاح لبداية المعسكر ويطعن في مدى نجاحه نسبة لقصر الفترة.

□ كما أنه ليس من المقبول أن تتحدث اللجنة عن صعوبات مالية وفي نفس التوقيت تسعى للتجوال بين القاهرة واديس والدوحة !!

□ الوقت المتبقي من تاريخ السادس والعشرين من ديسمبر الجاري لبداية الموسم التنافسي (27) يوماً فقط لاغير أي أقل من شهر وهى فترة لا تكفي على الإطلاق لإعداد فريق مواجه بعدد من المنافسات وموسم طويل وشاق.

□ أضف إلى ذلك أن السفر من القاهرة إلى اديس إلى الدوحة سيقلّص فترة المعسكر الإعدادي إلى (21) يوماً فقط إن منحنا كل رحلة (يومين) واحد للسفر والثاني للراحة وهجولة المطارات والحجوزات !!

□ حتى ملف المدير الفني مازال يشوبه المطاولات والجرجرة عقب بروز إسم البلجيكي (لوك ايميل) في مقدمة الخيارات ووفقاً لما نما إلى علمنا سيصل المدرب الجديد فجر الإثنين القادم وهذا يعني أن أخطر ملفات الموسم الجديد مازالت على منضدة المشاورات.

□ كان على لجنة التسيير أن تقسّم المعسكر إلى مرحلتين فقط وتبدأ المرحلة الأولى داخل السودان بمروي مثلاً (مرحلة الإعداد البدني) ومن ثم تتوجه إلى القاهرة (أو) أديس ابابا (أو) الدوحة لإستكمال المرحلة البدنية والدخول في غمار اللقاءات التحضيرية.

□ لا يوجد أي داعي لتأخير انطلاقة المعسكر والسفر لثلاث دول لأن خزينة النادي تعاني أصلاً ولا تحتمل جل هذا الإنفاق خصوصاً أن الزمن المتبقي بات محدوداً للغاية.

□ حداثة المدير الفني الجديد تتطلّب إتاحة أكبر وقت ممكن للمعسكر الإعدادي للتعرّف على امكانيات لاعبيه وبالنهج الحالي سيكون التحضير الجيّد للفرقة الحمراء في مهب الريح.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: خيار المعسكر الداخلي أفضل في ظل خواء خزانة لجنة التسيير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح
محمدالطيب كبور ::
مهرجان المريخ دعوة فرح

غدا الاثنين يوما للافراح الحمراء اولا بالتتويج وتسيد الساحة بالكاسات المطروحة محليا ( كاس الممتاز وكاس السودان وكاس الولاية الشمالية ) وثانيا بالاحتفال بفرسان الزعيم القدامي والجدد واستقبالهم لحثهم علي تقديم الافضل في الموسم الجديد فااسم المريخ مرتبط بالانجازات وصناعة الافراح وموسم 2015 شهد نجاحات داخل الملعب بتقديم افضل العروض علي مستوي القارة الافريقية جعلت اسم المريخ مرشح فوق العادة للظفر بالاميرة السمراء في البطولة الافريقية التي حاز فيها الزعيم علي الترتيب الثالث ومن ثم كان خوض المعركة القانونية التي اعادت للاحمر حقوقه بحجج قانونية دامغة في ملاحقة لحقوق المريخ بدائها المجلس السابق وكملها مجلس التسيير بنجاح تام مستندا علي اسس معرفية عميقة بالقانوانين التي انحازت لتنصر قضية المريخ وتعيد له حقوقه وتنصبه سيدا علي الكرة السودانية لموسم 2015 تاركا غيره يسبح في بحر الاوهام
الموسم المنقضي كان طويلا وملئ بالاحداث ولكنة في النهاية حمل ختم السعادة لانصار الاحمر بانتصارات مدوية شهدتها الخرطوم وعطبرة وكادقلي والقضارف واخيرا جوبا والتي شهدت دراما بوليسية من نوع خاص ولكنها ايضا حملت ختم النهاية السعيدة لعشاق الاحمر ومازال غيره سابحا في بحر اوهامه كل هذا واكثر ينتظر جمهور المريخ للتعبير عنه في اضخم احتفالية متعددة الاغراض مسرحها القلعة الحمراء وهي بمثابة ضربة البداية للموسم الجديد والذي يريده انصار الزعيم ملبيا للطموحات ومحققا للامال المعقودة علية وهو مواصلة السير في سكة التمييز محليا بالمحافظة علي كاسي الدوري والسودان وخارجيا بكتابة افضل الفصول في القارة السمراء علي امل تحقيق اكبر الاماني بالوصول لمنصة التتويج الافريقي وهو المكان الذي يليق بكتيبة الافراح المريخية وجماهير المريخ لاتحتاج لدعوة للحضور غدا لتزيين مهرجان معشوقها لانها واعية بدورها ومواقفها تؤكد انها فعلا الجمهور المعلم المثقف الذي استحق عن جدارة لقب الصفوة
اجمل لوحة يرسمها جمهور المريخ وهو يملأ جنبات القلعة الحمراء وهو يردد اهازيج النصر المريخية ليزرع الثقة في لاعبية الجدد ويجدد العهد مع القدامي علي العمل سويا من اجل رفعة الزعيم بالمضي قدما في سكة الانتصارات والانجازات الخارجية والتي هي ماركة مسجلة باسم المريخ ومهرجان الغد هو دعوة فرح لكل مريخي فالافراح الحمراء في موسم 2015 لاتحصي ولاتعد فاللاعبين لم يقصرو وقدمو السهل الممتنع واطربو الجمهور وفي ساحات القضاء لم تقصر الادارة الحمراء بتقديم الدفوعات القانونية التي حفظت للاحمر كافة حقوقة وعندما تحولت الاحداث للاكشن في فيلم الكاردينال البوليسي كان حضور المخلصين من ابناء المريخ طاغيا وتم تصحيح الامور ورد الصفعة باقوي منها ومن نتاجئها حدوث تصدع وانقسامات واتهامات في الاعلام الازرق الذي اعترف بعضه بالهزيمة بينما بعضه الاخر مازال يكابر من باب التخدير كل هذا واكثر ينتظر جمهور المريخ غدا للتعبير عنه بالقلعة الحمراء تلبية لدعوة فرح لحضور مهرجان استقبال اللاعبين والاحتفال بدرع الدوري وكاس السودان
اكثر وضوحا
احلي يوم يوم المهرجان لمن يتلاقو الحبان في قلعة المريخ بام درمان ونفرح ونسعد ويغني الفنان ونستقبل الفرسان ونرفع كاس الممتاز وكمان كاس السودان
مهرجان بداية الموسم المريخي هذا العام يجب ان يكون مختلفا لانة يشتمل علي العديد من الانتصارات التي تحققت في الموسم الماضي
زول بريدك زيي مافي قصيدة الكاردينال التي لم تجود قريحتة باخت لها اصبحت مفضلة عندي كثيرة مع كل هزيمة ينالها الكاردينال من المريخ وحقيقة زول بريدك زيي مافي
بعد الاحداث التي صاحبت عملية الشتاء القارص قد نشهد نص للكاردينال يضاف لرصيد اعماله الفنية ولكن هذه المره قد يكون نص درامي يصلح فيلم اكشن
حسن فاروق يكتب ( اكشن ) تحت عنوان انتقام هيثم مصطفي في حلقات وصلت للرقم 6 ومازال مواصل ومن خلال متابعتي لهذه الحلقات اري انها قراءة جيدة للحسن فاروق وحلقة الامس عن تعيين هيثم مصطفي مدربا تلامس حقيقة ماذهب الية
مجرد سؤال
شيبوب وين ...؟؟
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
جبرة الخواجة..فلسفة مدرب عند الحاجة..!!

×أول ما سمعت عن نوايا لجنة التسيير في التعاقد مع المدرب الشاب فاروق جبّرة لقيادة مريخ «2016»، قُلت لمُحدثي بأن الأخير لن يقبل بتدريب المريخ، فقال مُحدثي عن جبّرة بأنه أبن من أبناء المريخ ويعشق الفريق وبالتالي لن يرفض للأحمر طلباً، فأجبتُه بأن يصبر قليلاً حتى يستبين الأمر، لأوضح لكَ الأسباب، وكنت حينها أنتظر أن ينفي فاروق الأحاديث الرائجة عن اتفاقه مع إدارة المريخ للعمل وفق الطاقم الأجنبي الذي لم يتم تحديده حتى اللحظة.

×معرفتي بفاروق جبّرة أنه من المدربين المحترمين جداً لمهنتهم، فهو رجل يسعى للنجاح بكل السبل المتاحة، ولن يقبل بالتواجد ضمن الطاقم الأجنبي، فتلك الفترة بالنسبة له بدأت مع الخبير أتوفيستر، وانتهت بنهاية عهد البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو، والسبب يعود لأنه يعتقد في نفسه الكفاءة لقيادة المريخ بطاقم كامل يختاره بنفسه، لاسيما وأن الأحمر ظل يتجاهل أبنائه المميزين أصحاب الشخصيات القوية على غرار زيكو وعبد المجيد جعفر وفاروق جبرة لصالح مدربين آخرين مثل «برهان ومحسن» بحسب اعتقاد قدامى اللاعبين بصورة عامة.

×الناظر لتجربة إبراهومة مع المريخ يجدها تجعل المدربين الوطنيين أبناء النادي يصرون على الابتعاد عن «محرقة المدربين الحمراء»، فالبيئة حول «الكرسي الفني» بالقلعة الحمراء، تدعوا للنفور في ظل تميزها بالتدخلات الإدارية والسخرية الإعلامية من حملة الشهادات التدريبية، بغض النظر عن: «سحنتهم، هويتهم، خبرتهم، مكانتهم، سمعتهم» وما إلى ذلك، وفاروق لن يكون استثناء في ظل فشل مدربين لهم وضعهم في القارة السمراء وتلك الحقيقة لن يستطيع أحد فنيها مهما حاول.

×عندما تواجد فاروق جبّرة رفقة المصري حسام البدري وجد نفسه يتعامل مع مدرب كبير بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى، فشاركه البدري كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وكان ذلك الطاقم نعم الطاقم الفني المتعاون والمتجانس، لسبب بسيط هو أن البدري خريج مدرسة الأهلي المصري التي تضع أبناء النادي في مقعد المدرب المساعد بصورة مستمرة دائمة معية كل مدرب أجنبي جديد يشرف على العملاق المصري، ذلك بغية تشرب المهنة من منبعها الصحيح وبالتالي يكون لهم مستقبل كبير في عالم التدريب.

×بعد موسم من ذهاب البدري الذي يحترم المساعد الوطني كأسلوب تتبعه الأندية الكبيرة، تواجد فاروق جبّرة بصورة غريبة وغير مهضومة رفقة البرازيلي ريكاردو، فالإدارة انصاعت لمطالب الجماهير والإعلام حينذاك، وفرضت جبّرة على المدرب الأجنبي وتجاهلت تواجد ابراهومة الذي لا يقل عن جبّرة في الإمكانيات والخبّرة، فحدثت مشكلات كبيرة بين جبّرة والمدرب البرازيلي وبالطبع كان لها الأثر في نفس المدرب الشاب.

×كما تركت أثراً في نفس رفيق دربه ابرهومة الذي شاهد المجتمع المريخي يطالب بفاروق في ضوء وجوده منذ بداية الموسم، كمساعد للمدرب البرازيلي، مع ذلك رضي أن يتم مهمته، في ذلك الموسم جلس لأول مرة أربعة مدربين شباب بالكرسي الفني، رفقة الجهاز الفني الأجنبي، متمثلين في فاروق جبّرة محمد موسى ابراهومة ومجاهد القدآل ،قبل أن تفرق الإدارة شملهم وشمل الجهاز الفني الأجنبي، برغم النجاح في التواجد بنصف نهائي البطولة الكونفدرالية، ودون النظر إلى اختزال جهد موسم كامل في لحظة والعودة بذات الغباء المتكرر لنقطة البداية.

×نهاية ذلك الموسم خرج فاروق جبّرة بتصريح مفاده أنه لن يعمل بالمريخ بعد اليوم ، إلاّ وفق الشروط التي يضعها، وشروط جبرة تتمثل في المحافظة على أسمه التدريبي من التلاشي في«محرقة المدربين الحمراء»، وذلك يتأتى له بالتواجد على رأس الطاقم الفني كمدرب أول، مع التحكم في اختيار المعاونين، وهو السبيل الصحيح للرجل حتى يكون مدرب كبيرة في نظره أولاً ونظر المريخاب ثانياً، وبذلك يضمن لنفسه عدم التواجد مع تهميش رفقة المدرب الأجنبي يذهب بذهابه ويعود مع المدرب الجديد، على طريقة ابراهومة وبعد حين لن يجد من يثق بقدراته التدريبية لكثرة تواجده مع الأجانب دون فائدة تُذكر بحسب رأي الأغلبية.

×في الموسم السابق تمت مفاوضة مازدا لتدريب المريخ قبل أن تسند تلك المهمة للثنائي محسن وبرهان، كما تم التطرق للتعاقد مع فاروق للإشراف الفني على المريخ، عندها كتبت في هذه المساحة بأن الإدارة حال أرادت تجريب الخبرة الوطنية عليها توفير مازدا بخبرته الكبيرة كرئيس للقطاع الرياضي، مع عودة محمد موسى ومجاهد إلى دائرة الكرة، بينما يتواجد جبّرة كمدرب للفريق بصورة رسمية مع اختيار معاونوه وهو أهل لذلك الدور، مع ضرورة اختيار مدرب من أبناء النادي للإشراف على الفرق السنية على غرار تجربة الفاتح النقر مع الهلال.

×يقيني بأن تواجد أبناء المريخ من قدامى اللاعبين والمدربين الشباب المعروفين بالدوري الممتاز أفضل بألف مرة للأحمر من تواجد شخصيات هلامية متكررة ديناصورية حول الفريق على غرار «مصطفى توفيق، صديق علي صالح، وعبد القادر همد، أبوجريشة»، فالخبرة ستقول كلمتها لصالح اللاعبين السابقين والمدربين في الوقت الراهن، فهل وضع المريخ في القطاع الرياضي أفضل في ظل تواجد الإداريين أم في حال تواجد أبناء النادي الشباب والمدربين.؟!

في القائم

×بيئة المريخ حول الكرسي الفني طاردة للمدربين سواء كانوا من أبناء النادي أو من أبناء القارة العجوز..تلك حقيقة لن تقبل التزييف..!!

×فاروق جبرة مدرب كبير ويستحق فرصة الإشراف على المريخ لوحده، لما لا والأحمر قد تعاقد مع محسن وبرهان للعب ذات الدور..تلك حقيقة لن تقبل التسويف..!!

×للمرة المائة بعد الألف، مشكلة المريخ ليست تدريبية، مشكلته تتمثل في النهج الإداري الخاطئ الذي لن يساعد المدرب سواء كان محلي أو اجنبي.. تلك حقيقة لن تقبل التحريف..!!

×لكم أن تتخيلوا، عبد القادر همد، صديق علي صالح، أبوجريشة، مصطفى توفيق، تواجدوا مع المريخ لسنوات عددا..فما النتيجة..؟!«1»

×ولكم أن تتخيلوا، مازدا رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي، جبرة مدرباً، دامر أو محمد موسى بدائرة الكرة، عبد المجيد عبد الرازق أو زيكو بالفريق الرديف، فما النتيجة..؟!«2»

×سؤال يُجيب بصورة شاملة على الأسئلة السابقة، في أي الحالتين«1» و «2» تتكامل الأدوار لصالح تقدم المريخ وتطور فرق كرة القدم..تلك حقيقة تستحق التعريف..؟!

×الفرق بين الخلطة الأولى والخلطة الثانية يتمثل في أن الإدارة تريد التعامل مع من يجيب بـ«بنعم» في كل الأحوال بدون الانحياز للرأي الفني، مع ترك الفرصة لبعض الشخصيات العابثة بالتسجيلات..تلك الحقيقة تستحق التصنيف..!!

شبك خارجي

# إذا كان الجميع يفكرون بنفس الأسلوب.. فلا أحد يُفكر..!!



لاتنسي ان ابوجريشة من قدامى لاعبي المريخ
وله مقدرات كبيرة فى التدريب والادارة معا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسرة شيبوب تعيد للكاردينال أمواله


خاص: (كورة سودانية)
علمت (كورة سودانية) ان أسرة لاعب المريخ شرف شيبوب اعادت الأموال التي استلمها اللاعب من الكاردينال قبل سفره الي جوبا بغرض التوقيع في صفوف الملكية خلال فترة الانتقالات الحالية بجنوب السودان تمهيدا للانتقال للهلال في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في مايو القادم .. وكان اللاعب استلم من الكاردينال حوالي 25 ألف دولار تمت اعادتها لرئيس الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
ليس دفاعاً عن أسامة عطا المنان(3 الى 10)


* الحملة الشرسة التي يتعرض لها أمين مال الاتحاد السوداني أسامة عطا المنان تدخل في باب المكايدة والحرب الخفية بين المريخ والهلال باعتبار ان أسامة مريخي الهوى.

* وهي معركة تخص كل مريخي للتحرك والوقوف خلف الكيان في مواجهة استهداف متواصل للكوادر المريخية في الاتحاد العام

* علينا ان نتساءل ونسأل ذلك الصحفي الذي درج على الهجوم المتواصل على أمين الاتحاد واتهامه بعدم الشفافية في المال العام بوثائق أمام المراجع العام وهي وثائق مبررة للذمة والتي ستعرض أمام جمعية عمومية (ليس وثائق سرية).

* علينا أن نسأل ذلك الصحفي الذي أورد كثيراً من الأموال التي استلمها زيد او عبيد من وكالة تاكس بالتحديد.

* الصحفي المعني كان قد ذكر أمام شهود عيان ان الاتحاد العام له إنجازات كثيرة ولكنها لم تظهر للعلن.

* واجتهد وحاول ان يكون منسقاً إعلامياً للاتحاد.. وعندما لم يجد طلبه القبول قام بتوسيط الأمين العام لنادي الأهلي الخرطوم الفاتح التوم لتولي المهمة.

* والفاتح التوم موجود وأتمنى ان ينفي اذا كان حديثي غير صحيح.

* اما سفر المنتخبات الوطنية فان خالد عزالدين هارون من اكثر الصحفيين الذيم رافقوا المنتخبات الوطنية عند ما كان مقرباً لامين المال.. ولم يورد لنا نثرياته التي استلمها منه من خلال سفره المتواصل مع المنتخبات الوطنية.

* امعاناً في الشفافية كان على خالد عزالدين هارون ان يوضح استلامه مبلغ عشرة الف جنيه سوداني من أمين مال الاتحاد لانشاء صحيفة الكترونية .. ولم يرد المبلغ حتى الآن.

* يتضح من خلال الاستهداف اليومي ان القضية ليست شفافية بقدر ما هي قضية شخصية.

* هل صحيح ان الهلال سافر عبر وكالة تاكس على الخطوط التركية الى تونس؟

* وصلنا من مصدر موثوق به ولصيق بوكالة تاكس بأن هنالك ضغوط على أمين المال لشراء صفحة كاملة سيقومون فيها بنشر كل الذين تلقوا مبالغ من أسامة والذين سافروا عبر وكالة تاكس هو وأسرته ( بالعربى هو وزوجته وأخت زوجته).

* وسيتم النشر خلال اليومين القادمين.. بجانب الذين اشتروا لهم الثلاجات ودفعوا لهم ايجار المنزل.

* في الحلقة القادمة (4 الى 10)سنذكر بعض الأسماء .. وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ود عشانا أبوروف.. عثمان السر ملعب الخماسيات.

* ابقوا معنا فالملف طويل.

* أسامة عطا المنان يا جبل ما بهزك ريح…خيرا تعمل ..شرا تلقى.

آخر الاصداء

* ترليون تعظيم سلام لقطاع المراحل السنية للمريخ الذي عمل في صمت ووضع المصلحة العليا للزعيم نصب عينيه.

* فكان التفاف الأغلبية حوله استفتاء بنجاحه في هذه الفترة الوجيزة.

* سيروا بخطوات واثقة للأمام ولا تلتفوا لأصوات المرجفين وردوا عليهم بسلاح الإنجازات.

* أسير في الشوارع اتلفت يمينا وشمالا ولا أجد من يتحدث عن شيبوب والجنوب.. ان شاء الله المانع خير يا أهلنا في العرضة شمال.

* هل اقتنعتم بأن الزعيم هو الذي يملك أدوات التفوق في كل مكان وزمان.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب

*

----------

